# Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 23:20)

O tradicional tópico de seguimento de modelos passa a ser a partir de agora, já para o mês de Agosto, o tópico de Previsões e Alertas. 

A alteração é apenas superficial, no título, trata-se apenas dum ajustamento do título ao real conteúdo que este tópico tem tido nestes últimos meses, em que não se discutiam apenas os modelos numéricos, mas também as previsões tradicionais, alertas de variadas entidades oficiais e outras,  etc, etc.


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 23:37)

vaga disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa ! E tive a ver os modelos e sabem que mais ? Já n percebo nada disto ! Nestes 3 ou 2 dias de calor a seriu niguem os previa assim com tanto calor ao passar dos dias a xegar ao momento decesivo puzeram calor bastante agora veijo calor numa saida em força depois n veijo nada ca neva depois agr na run das 12 veijo um calorzão( que dava temperaturas um pouco acima destas ultimas k tivemos) pa dia 3 e 4 a seguir vou ver as temperaturas em alguns sites n pasam dos 30ºC em algumas zonas do centro e sul n percebo nada disto eu! Um gajo n sabe o k hade de vestir



Não desesperes. Os modelos tendem a ser muito correctos em momentos de estabilidade atmosférica e tendem a ser extremamente confusos em momentos de alterações significativas, como por exemplo a circulação zonal, que parece que é o que está a acontecer.

Nestas alturas de instabilidade dos modelos, boa ideia é sempre seguir os Ensembles do modelo e cruzar com outros modelos, para termos uma ideia da tendência pelo menos.


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 00:04)

Bem parece que temos de novo o Jet sobre a PI... logo tempo fresco e possibilidade de chuva....


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 13:16)

Bem, faltam apenas 3 dias e o GFS continua a insistir num cenário favorável a trovoadas em Portugal a partir de sábado à tarde até 2ª feira, que no Domingo poderiam ser bastante interessantes.

*Sábado: 18z 500hpa / 850hpa / Cape+LI / SI+Convecção*






*Domingo:18z 500hpa / 850hpa / Cape+LI / SI+Convecção*






*2ªfeira 18z: 500hpa / 850hpa / Cape+LI / SI+Convecção*


----------



## mocha (1 Ago 2007 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Bem, faltam apenas 3 dias e o GFS continua a insistir num cenário favorável a trovoadas em Portugal a partir de sábado à tarde até 2ª feira, que no Domingo poderiam ser bastante interessantes.



achas k poderei contar com alguma animação pros meus lados?


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 14:34)

mocha disse:


> achas k poderei contar com alguma animação pros meus lados?



Não me parece, mesmo que isto se confirme. Para nós no litoral é quase impossivel, só no interior onde estará bastante calor.


----------



## RMira (1 Ago 2007 às 14:37)

Vince disse:


> Não me parece, mesmo que isto se confirme. Para nós no litoral é quase impossivel, só no interior onde estará bastante calor.




Vince, é dificil mas não impossivel  Eu desde que vi um porco andar de bicicleta = nevar dois anos seguidos na Grande Lisboa que já acredito em tudo

Vamos esperar por desenvolvimentos e pelo sábado.


----------



## TigoStreets (1 Ago 2007 às 14:55)

O Instituto de Meteorologia já confirma a possibilidade de trovoadas no sábado à tarde.


----------



## Rogério Martins (1 Ago 2007 às 17:02)

Boas pessoal...Bem hoje passei por uma aventura que enfim teve que ser.....tive na praia e quando vi que uma miuda inglesa perto de 8 9 anos estava a verse a rascano mar,isto devido as mares que estavam -na puxar mais para dentro...ora claro estava em choro e isso entao tive que ser eu a mandarme p ajudala e levala directamente aos pais..acreditem que tambem nao foi facil para mim porque aquilo estava perigoso...

Agora voltando a meteorologia,eish pah parece que as minhas previsoes para trovoadas no interior estao a bater certo....mas agora e muito sinceramente penso que iremos ter tambem aqui para o litoral e la está, regioes do interior indas sao capazes de levar com alguma trovoada intensa digamos do genero supercelula o que nao e nada bom para os agricultores e para quem vive la...
Esperemos no que vai dar....Hasta


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2007 às 17:34)

Eu também quero trovoada no Algarve, para estar na praia a ver o fenómeno nos modelos parece que entra pelo sotavento algarvio mas é no interior que vai escalar a bomba


----------



## Nuno (1 Ago 2007 às 17:43)

Eu ñ percebo muitos deste tipo de fenomenos mas o que é que pode acontecer se Portugal estiver sobre um calor intenso de 39ºC, 40ºC no litoral centro e sul e no interior tiver 40ºC, 41ºC epa mais ou menos por ao e tiver trovoadas como mostra este cap !






Shot at 2007-08-01


----------



## Rogério Martins (1 Ago 2007 às 17:49)

Eis a minha teoria.....ora muito calor e com instabilidade uma coisa e provavel que aconteça mas nunca se sabe --- trovoadas secas ou entao pode haver a formação de supercelulas e claro bastante activas com queda de granizo e ventos fortissimos dentro das mesmas......mas como isto e um fenomeno nao mto facil de se prever e aonde ira acontecer so nos resta ver como se ira comportar o estado do tempo nos proximos dias...


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 18:16)

Porque é que estou a falar de trovoadas moderadas e com possibilidade nula no litoral,e isto se as coisas se mantiverem, pois até  lá os valores do CAPE e do LI podem piorar ou até melhorar (coisa rara...). 
Eu também queria muito umas trovoadas, já não vejo uma decente há uns anos, mas isso do querer é _wishcasting_. O que interessa é o que mostram os mapas do GFS, em especial o do CAPE e o LI

Um pouco de teoria sobre estes dois indices:



> *
> CAPE - Convective available potential energy*
> In meteorology, convective available potential energy (CAPE), sometimes, simply, available potential energy (APE), is the amount of energy a parcel of air would have if lifted a certain distance vertically through the atmosphere. CAPE values are valuable in predicting severe weather.
> CAPE exists within the conditionally unstable layer of the troposphere, the free convective layer (FCL), where an ascending air parcel is warmer than the ambient air. CAPE is measured in joules per kilogram of air (J/kg). Any value greater than 0 J/kg indicates instability and the possibility of thunderstorms. Generic CAPE is calculated by integrating vertically the local buoyancy of a parcel from the level of free convection (LFC) to the equilibrium level (EL)
> ...





> *LI - Lifted index*
> The lifted index (LI) is the temperature difference between an air parcel lifted adiabatically and the temperature of the environment at a pressure height in the atmosphere, usually 500 hPa (mb). When the value is positive the atmosphere (at the respective height) is stable and when the value is negative, the atmosphere is unstable. LI can be used in thunderstorm forecasting, however, convective available potential energy (CAPE) is a better measure of instability and is what is used primarily.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifted_index








Como interpretar os valores ? Aqui fica uma ideia:

*CAPE*

CAPE < 0 Estabilidade
CAPE > 0 < 1000 Trovoadas fracas ou moderadas
CAPE > 1000 < 2500 Trovoadas fortes
CAPE > 2500 < 3500 Trovoadas severas
CAPE > 3500 Trovoadas extremas, super celulas, etc..

LI

LI > 0 Estabilidade
LI <0 e >-3: Trovoadas fracas ou moderadas
LI < -3 >-6: Trovoadas fortes
LI < -6 > -9: Trovoadas severas
LI < -9: Trovoadas extremas, super celulas, etc..

Isto são tabelas genéricas. É possivel trovoadas fortes com CAPE abaixo dos 1000 por exemplo, depende de muitas coisas, a orografia por exemplo pode dar uma ajuda em certas situações com o forçamento de convecção, etc,etc. Uma planicie alentejana extremamente quente com muito calor latente também, etc. O CAPE num determinado local pode estar bem mais alto do que o modelo previu, ou o CAPE alto pode estar 100 ou 200km mais afastado do que previsto inicialmente.

Na prática a realidade é muito  complexa, e a previsão/medição dos modelos para isto é muito falível. A previsão já é uma coisa complexa, quando é com instabilidade ainda mais o é. 

Para além do CAPE e do LI, há muitas outras coisas que podem ser analisadas. Para isso recomendo o post de há uns meses atrás:
Análise e previsão da fenónomos severos ou extremos


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2007 às 19:21)

Uma curiosidade:

O remanescente da Tempestade Tropical Chantal já aparece no GFS para os próximos dias a transformar-se numa potente depressão no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## RMira (1 Ago 2007 às 19:22)

Quanto ao que havia referido dos dias 6 a 8 (mais fresquinho) parece que os buzios estavam certos, pelo menos a avaliar pela saida das 12z. Tenho de voltar aos buzios 




Shot at 2007-08-01


----------



## Minho (2 Ago 2007 às 00:12)

Vince disse:


> Uma curiosidade:
> 
> O remanescente da Tempestade Tropical Chantal já aparece no GFS para os próximos dias a transformar-se numa potente depressão no Atlântico Norte.



É de facto interessante observar como o fortalecimento do ex-Chantal dá-se assim que este atravessa a Frente Polar e encontra ar mais frio em altidude...

*Mapa dos Ventos a 300hPa antes do Chantal atravessar a Frente Polar*








*
Mapa dos Ventos a 300hPa depois do Chantal de atravessar a Frente Polar, passa a reflectir-se nas camadas altas da atmosfera*


----------



## TigoStreets (2 Ago 2007 às 00:13)

Em primeiro lugar, obrigado Vince, pela tua explicação em como interpretar o Cape e o LI.
Portanto, segundo percebi, já não vai ser tão mau como se esperava...






E Domingo e Segunda-feira, também já nada de especial, certo?


----------



## Minho (2 Ago 2007 às 00:19)

Entretanto parece que mais uma vez que há uma tendência para o Anticiclone retirar-se para Oeste...

*ECM*






*GFS*


----------



## Rogério Martins (2 Ago 2007 às 09:45)

Bom Dia
Tive a reparar no Modelo CAPE e observei os vossos topicos...Tambem me parece que trovoadas so mesmo no interior, e em particulariedade no interior Norte e Centro.As restantes regiões irao olhar pas moscas..., mas atenção que o calor vai apertar de novo e sera ligeiramente menos do que em dias passados ( espero que nao esteja em erro)
Hasta!

Trovoadas mesmo trovoadas....sao deste genero assim...isto e que e pura adrenalina loool


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 11:03)

É, isto está tudo a esfumar-se um pouco quanto a trovoadas, o run das 00z retirou muito e o das 6z voltou a pôr alguma coisa. Vamos lá a ver se sobra alguma coisa quando chegar o sábado e domingo.


----------



## Rogério Martins (2 Ago 2007 às 11:09)

Vince disse:


> É, isto está tudo a esfumar-se um pouco quanto a trovoadas, o run das 00z retirou muito e o das 6z voltou a pôr alguma coisa. Vamos lá a ver se sobra alguma coisa quando chegar o sábado e domingo.




Exactamente meu caro.....mas eu ca continuo a dizer que trovoadas no mesmo no interior, mas quem sabe na ponha alguma coisita embora seja fraca e dispersa ca pos nossos lados


----------



## Rogério Martins (2 Ago 2007 às 17:44)

Eu nao comento isto....vergonha!







E eu digo isto porque...Para ja certos distritos do Interior, penso que deveriam por em alerta Laranja e de seguida em certas cidades dao valores muito baixos do que os previstos nos modelos..
E a minha opiniao..ate posso estar errado.
Hasta


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 23:24)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Eu nao comento isto....vergonha!
> E eu digo isto porque...Para ja certos distritos do Interior, penso que deveriam por em alerta Laranja e de seguida em certas cidades dao valores muito baixos do que os previstos nos modelos..
> E a minha opiniao..ate posso estar errado.
> Hasta



O IM faz os alertas de acordo com os critérios que estão na página deles. 

Quanto às previsões, não te esquecas que no IM baseiam-se na experiência deles e internamente tem acesso a dados de modelos e outras coisas a que nós não temos, entre muitas outras coisas, por exemplo aos modelos europeus (ECMWF, HIRLAM,etc) ao qual nós temos um acesso muito reduzido ou quase nulo. Mas de qualquer forma, não percebi porque dizes  "vergonha" ? Se a situação prevista ainda nem sequer ocorreu, como se pode já estar a criticá-la ?


----------



## Nuno (2 Ago 2007 às 23:29)

Desculpem o off-topic ! Mas amigo Vince ja reparaste que a run das 18 H ñ sai  Normalmente sai as 22:30 tanto no Meteociel como no Wetterzentrale ! So tem a 1 actualizaçao 06 H ! Ñ passa dali, o que será que aconteceu ! Não é nada normal !


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 23:50)

Animação do CAPE no Run do GFS das 12z: de Sábado 12z a 2ªf 12z






Parece cada vez mais afastado um cenário de trovoadas generalizadas. 
Durante uns dias pensei que assistiriamos a um episódio idêntico às trovoadas de Julho de 2006, pois havia algumas semelhanças com o que estava previsto até aqui com a situação de Julho de 2006. Na altura tivemos forte instabilidade durante vários dias, entre 11 e 14 de Julho. 

Uma imagem para recordar esses dias, e já agora no seguimento de comentários anteriores, para ajudar a perceber como é que no litoral é quase impossivel de vermos o que quer que seja.

*13 Julho 2006, 18 UTC.*


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2007 às 23:54)

vaga disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic ! Mas amigo Vince ja reparaste que a run das 18 H ñ sai  Normalmente sai as 22:30 tanto no Meteociel como no Wetterzentrale ! So tem a 1 actualizaçao 06 H ! Ñ passa dali, o que será que aconteceu ! Não é nada normal !



Já tinha reparado, encalhou a meio da actualização, mas já está neste momento ainda a actualizar de forma gradual.
Mas noutros sites tem esse run, por exemplo este:

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Nuno (2 Ago 2007 às 23:59)

Vince disse:


> Já tinha reparado, encalhou a meio da actualização, mas já está neste momento ainda a actualizar de forma gradual.
> Mas noutros sites tem esse run, por exemplo este:
> 
> http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html




Yah eu conheço esse tambem ! Mas aqueles sao os melhores ! E eu queria ver os outros dias tambem ! Esse site só da ate 8 dias salvo erro !


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 00:03)

vaga disse:


> Yah eu conheço esse tambem ! Mas aqueles sao os melhores ! E eu queria ver os outros dias tambem ! Esse site só da ate 8 dias salvo erro !



O wetterzentrale.de já está a actualizar, neste preciso momento já tem os dados para sábado e domingo por exemplo, os dias seguintes é uma questão de minutos.


----------



## Nuno (3 Ago 2007 às 00:05)

Vince disse:


> O  wetterzentrale.de já está a actualizar, neste preciso momento já tem os dados para sábado e domingo por exemplo, os dias seguintes é uma questão de minutos.



Ya ya ja vi tanto no wetterzentrale como o Meteociel já estao a actualizar !


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 08:51)

Vince disse:


> Animação do CAPE no Run do GFS das 12z: de Sábado 12z a 2ªf 12z
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia Vince. Olha reparei que as previsoes para a ocorrencia de trovoadas até ja estao a por qualquer coizita para as regioes do litoral e nomeadamente aqui na nossa regiao amigo!. O I.M tambem está prever para Domingo trovoadas para o todo o País...A ver vamos...


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 08:55)

Reparem nisto não seria lindo??? 




Shot at 2007-08-03




Shot at 2007-08-03




Shot at 2007-08-03

Parece que aqui em Setúbal vai bombar  Vamos esperar e desejar que a situação não se altere já na próxima saída!

Um abraço pessoal!


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2007 às 09:14)

mirones disse:


> Reparem nisto não seria lindo???



De facto, parece que se começam a reunir as condições para um grande f-d-s!!!


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2007 às 09:16)

mirones disse:


> Reparem nisto não seria lindo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vamos rezar pra k o cenário não mude


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 09:23)

mocha disse:


> vamos rezar pra k o cenário não mude




Tem calma colega...vais ver que vamos apanhar umas boas celulas..eheheeu sou bruxo e advinho isso
Hasta


----------



## remy (3 Ago 2007 às 11:33)

Um bem bonita situação orageuse em vista para vocês. A condição este week end serão reunidos para formado das trovoadas organizado e potencialmente violentas. Com efeito um SRH activo vai aumentar o risco de supercellula sobre a península ibérica.

O cálculo pelo momento do EHI dá um valor de 1.09. eis a definição relativa à este valor :


Supercellulas e tornados são possíveis mas habitualmente tornades não são nem violentos nem de longa duração de vida. Possibilidade tornados No.supercellulas no caso de bow echoes/LEWPS.

Por conseguinte a supervisionar porque aquilo arrisca de bem degradar-se.


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 12:29)

Bem estive a observar os modelos e parece que isto anda tudo louco. O I.M retirou a probabilidade de trovoadas no domingo para o pais inteiro, colocou so no interior.. Segundo o modelo no dia 4 ( amanha) davam -4 julgo k eu seja propicio p trovoadas isto aqui e no sul mas o I.M desmente e so dao a possibilidade no interior. E no domingo como referi a pouco retiram a possiblidade de trovoadas para o pais..colocaram so po interior....enfim sinceramente ja nao acredito em tal coisa...mais vale esperar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2007 às 12:55)

Eu tive a ver a minha bola mágica e ela indica trovoadas para Sábado e Domingo de Leiria até ao Algarve, até no litoral vai estalar a bomba, se a bola me engana vai pela janela, as trovoadas de Julho de 2006 estava eu na praia e começou a chover e a estalar a bomba, mas sabia tão bem com o calor que estava, era tudo debaixo do guarda sol k nesse caso fez de guarda chuva


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 13:43)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem estive a observar os modelos e parece que isto anda tudo louco. O I.M retirou a probabilidade de trovoadas no domingo para o pais inteiro, colocou so no interior.. Segundo o modelo no dia 4 ( amanha) davam -4 julgo k eu seja propicio p trovoadas isto aqui e no sul mas o I.M desmente e so dao a possibilidade no interior. E no domingo como referi a pouco retiram a possiblidade de trovoadas para o pais..colocaram so po interior....enfim sinceramente ja nao acredito em tal coisa...mais vale esperar...




Rogério, neste momento parece-me obvio que o IM não sabe o que há-de dizer, nunca esperou que a grande macha de CAPE negativo chegasse ao litoral e neste momento está com receio. Eu penso que sábado vamos ter raylight no litoral! E atenção ao que o forista Remy disse...células que poderão ter alguma potência.


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 13:51)

mirones disse:


> Rogério, neste momento parece-me obvio que o IM não sabe o que há-de dizer, nunca esperou que a grande macha de CAPE negativo chegasse ao litoral e neste momento está com receio. Eu penso que sábado vamos ter raylight no litoral! E atenção ao que o forista Remy disse...células que poderão ter alguma potência.



Eu sei meu caro Tambem li o que o Remy indicou..Alias amanha será provavelmente o melhor dia para ocorrencia de trovoadas aqui e ai na tua regiao ( Setubal )...enfim logo veremos


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 15:16)

No Domingo o CAPE é bom de manhã e ao meio dia, ora nós precisamos de CAPE é a partir do meio da tarde, e se forem ver os modelos, vêm que o CAPE por exemplo às 18h é bom mas é para os espanhois, não para nós. O INM espanhol até já fez uma nota sobre isso.



> TORMENTAS FUERTES EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR
> Información elaborada el viernes 3 de agosto de 2007
> 
> *A partir del domingo día 5 de agosto se prevé una inestabilización de la atmósfera en el interior peninsular con probables tormentas a partir del mediodía.* Las temperaturas se mantendrán significativamente altas en prácticamente toda la Península.
> ...



Na minha opinião, o sábado é quase certo, à tarde no interior centro/sul e talvez Algarve, embora com baixa probalidade, e ao final da tarde/noite também no interior norte. Quanto aos valores da helicidade que o remy referiu não são nada de muito especial, até porque noutros indicadores já não são assim tão bons, mas são pelo menos mais um sinal de que teremos instabilidade e uma ou outra bela célula no interior.

Mas vou torcer para que não seja só o interior ...


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 15:37)

Vince disse:


> No Domingo o CAPE é bom de manhã e ao meio dia, ora nós precisamos de CAPE é a partir do meio da tarde, e se forem ver os modelos, vêm que o CAPE por exemplo às 18h é bom mas é para os espanhois, não para nós. O INM espanhol até já fez uma nota sobre isso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja perdi a esperança...quando falas assim e porque nao ha nada a fazer...deixas-me triste
E verdade Vince conheces algum fenomeno chamado de "microburst2? Tipo quando visualizei filmes de trovoadas apontavam la esta palavra...Penso que tenha a ver com rajadas de vento nao?
Hasta


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 15:52)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Ja perdi a esperança...quando falas assim e porque nao ha nada a fazer...deixas-me triste
> E verdade Vince conheces algum fenomeno chamado de "microburst2? Tipo quando visualizei filmes de trovoadas apontavam la esta palavra...Penso que tenha a ver com rajadas de vento nao?
> Hasta



Um microburst é um pequeno Downburst. Downburst é um forte corrente descendente numa trovoada que quando chega ao solo irradia poderosas rajadas em todas as direcções. Muitas vezes os efeitos/estragos (árvores partidas, telhados danificados,etc)  são confundidos com tornados. Por exemplo em Portugal estou convencido que uns quantos tornados não foram tornados mas sim downburst's .


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 16:20)

Vince, desculpa lá esta pergunta de quem não pesca nada disto, o CAPE a nós não nos interessa no sábado a partir das 18UTC? Porquê?


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 16:30)

mirones disse:


> Vince, desculpa lá esta pergunta de quem não pesca nada disto, o CAPE a nós não nos interessa no sábado a partir das 18UTC? Porquê?



Eu disse Domingo. No sábado é bom.
No Domingo temos bom CAPE mas demasiado cedo, madrugada, de manhã e ao meio dia. Às 18z já não temos nada de jeito.


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 16:32)

Vince disse:


> Eu disse Domingo. No sábado é bom.
> No Domingo temos bom CAPE mas demasiado cedo, madrugada, de manhã e ao meio dia. Às 18z já não temos nada de jeito.



Sim, ok. Então quer dizer que em principio amanhã ao final da tarde poderá haver condições?


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 16:34)

mirones disse:


> Sim, ok. Então quer dizer que em principio amanhã ao final da tarde poderá haver condições?



A partir das 15h já teremos ou não sinais disso no satélite. Vai ser um dia interessante para aparecermos pelo forum.


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 16:36)

Acham que este mapa é fidedigno? Se sim teremos algumas (valentes) nuvens baixas ao final da tarde aqui no litoral sul. 

http://www2.fis.ua.pt/torre/Yamazaki/modelos/animmm5_81.html


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 16:39)

Vince disse:


> Um microburst é um pequeno Downburst. Downburst é um forte corrente descendente numa trovoada que quando chega ao solo irradia poderosas rajadas em todas as direcções. Muitas vezes os efeitos/estragos (árvores partidas, telhados danificados,etc)  são confundidos com tornados. Por exemplo em Portugal estou convencido que uns quantos tornados não foram tornados mas sim downburst's .



Ahh bem me parecia...alias ate fica uns videos aqui no caso de alguem queira ter um exemplo deste fenomeno meteorologico

Vince caso um destes videos nao seja concretamente o fenomeno de que tivemos a falar tas aprovado em corrigir-me
Hasta!


----------



## RMira (3 Ago 2007 às 16:40)

Vince disse:


> A partir das 15h já teremos ou não sinais disso no satélite. Vai ser um dia interessante para aparecermos pelo forum.



Dentro das minhas possibilidades cá estarei  Não me parece que vá para a praia amanhã


----------



## TigoStreets (3 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

Pois...parece que será uma madrugada agarrado aqui ao fórum...


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 16:58)

Mais um run que saiu,  sem grandes mudanças para sábado, o que é bom, pois falta pouco e estamos habituados a que retirem.

Mas para Domingo está a pôr uma situação muito potente mesmo ... agora já percebo porque é que o IMN espanhol fez uma nota especial ... 
Com esta potência também as teriamos cá à tarde. Pena é o CAPE afastar-se tanto no das 18z...

Domingo 12/18z


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 22:59)

Mais um run, o das 18z. Para Domingo empurrou mais um pouco para Espanha mas para sábado meteu um pouco mais polvora. Um LI de -5 com um CAPE a chegar aos 1300...  ui ui 

Sábado 18z





Estive a ver os run's do Lightning Wizard que tem sempre um atraso de 12h em relação aos run's do gfs em que se baseia, mas começa a indicar algumas situações mais extremas para sábado e sobretudo no domingo do interior da peninsula até à fronteira portuguesa e um pouco do interior centro/norte. 

Vamos ver se o Estofex faz algum mapa para amanhã e domingo, para já ainda não fez, devem fazer amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 23:32)

Vince disse:


> Mais um run, o das 18z. Para Domingo empurrou mais um pouco para Espanha mas para sábado meteu um pouco mais polvora. Um LI de -5 com um CAPE a chegar aos 1300...  ui ui
> 
> Sábado 18z
> 
> ...




E verdade... e ate meteram mais qualquer coisa pos nossos lados....e afinal elas ao k parecem veem adiantadas!  Tao com a pressa toda 
Hasta

Ah outro ponto a fundamentar e que tenho observado e que a partir de Domingo salvo erro mas com maior incidência na segunda iremos ter provavelmente nortada intensa...muito possivelmente podemos vir a ter ventos na media dos 40 a 50km/h e acompanhamento das rajadas
Veremos no que ira dar...


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2007 às 23:41)

Rogério Martins disse:


> E verdade... e ate meteram mais qualquer coisa pos nossos lados....e afinal elas ao k parecem veem adiantadas!  Tao com a pressa toda
> Hasta
> 
> Ah outro ponto a fundamentar e que tenho observado e que a partir de Domingo salvo erro mas com maior incidência na segunda iremos ter provavelmente nortada intensa...muito possivelmente podemos vir a ter ventos na media dos 40 a 50km/h e acompanhamento das rajadas
> Veremos no que ira dar...



Vento de Nortada... isso não é nada nada bom para as trovoadas. Ar frio em altitude é excelente para trovoadas o mesmo não se passa quando o ar frio está junto ao solo...


----------



## Rogério Martins (3 Ago 2007 às 23:47)

Minho disse:


> Vento de Nortada... isso não é nada nada bom para as trovoadas. Ar frio em altitude é excelente para trovoadas o mesmo não se passa quando o ar frio está junto ao solo...




Pois eu sei disso...mas isso so ira acontecer a partir de domingo que e logo no dia em que a probabilidade de ocorrencia de trovoadas e muito mais para o interior...Amanha e que pelos vistos aqui e que pode vir dar alguma coisa mas so nos resta esperar...
Hasta


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2007 às 00:05)

Bem interessante como o responsável pela introdução possível instabilidade e descida das temperaturas é o ex-Chantal ele próprio.

Observem como se dá o "rompimento" do Anticiclone permitindo a entrada de um fluxo de N/NW..

*Pressão a nível do Mar - Análise das 18h*








*Pressão a nível do Mar - 24horas depois*


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 01:42)

A ULL (Upper Level Low)/ DANA e respectiva bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos que amanhã nos chegará de SW e ajudará à festa:

Agora neste momento (00z) ainda completamente invisivel no IR

00z





Mas no Vapor de água a ver-se muito bem toda a evolução da sua formação ao longo do dia de hoje:

06z 12z 18z 00z


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 09:04)

Run da meia noite voltou a enfraquecer um pouco para nós sábado e sobretudo para domingo, já não parece tão extremo em Espanha.

O Van Der Velde do Estofex já fez uma análise às 03:45 portanto já foi com o run da meia noite, e dá probalidade de trovoadas em todo o interior mas também parte do litoral sul. Não indica qualquer risco extremo, mas não afasta a possibilidade de algum microburst muito localizado, fenónomo que o Rogério ontem aqui abordou.








> *SYNOPSIS*
> At 18Z Saturday, a blocking high pressure area at lower levels spans a broad region from Spain to the Baltic states, keeping the southwesterly flow at distance from the continent, over the British Isles and Norway. Upper level lows are centered over Hungary and western Russia, *while later in the night a upper cut-off low approaches the Iberian Peninsula*. The cold front of the previous day has stalled over the Balkan, where vorticity maxima around the upper low provide sufficient lift for widespread thunderstorms in a tongue and bubble of steep mid level lapse rates.
> 
> *Destabilisation takes place at the west flank of a mid level ridge over the western Iberian Peninsula, where a thermal low pulls inland some Atlantic moisture. Very high LCLs and very steep mid level lapse rates are in place (some localised microburst threat) The late arrival of the trough would allow increasing numbers of thunderstorms from evening onwards.*
> ...




Interessante a análise, aborda a Cut off low (DANA) a iniciar as hostitilidades da instabilidade vinda de SW e também o pormenor da depressão térmica a Sul a fornecer algum ar humido subtropical à peninsula.  






Mais tarde a cut off low será  absorvida pela trough que vem de norte /vaguada como dizem os espanhois a introduzir instabilidade devido ao corredor que o Minho ontem à noite falou, embora no nosso caso acho que é ela que nos roubará as trovoadas de Domingo pois trará para nós demasiado frio para os niveis baixos.


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Ago 2007 às 09:24)

Boas 
Vince tambem fui observar o Estofex e reparei no pormenor aqui para a nossa Zona. Poderá ser interessante o panorama E em relação a esse fenomeno (microburst) é provavel tambem que possa vir ocorrer.
Vince queria-te pedir um favor...Tens algum conhecimento dum site ( como eu hei-de te explicar) que prevee assim mais pormonorizado em relação a intensidade dos ventos e isso? E que normalmente vejo o wheatheronline mas contem muitas falhas por parte deles salvo erro. Se tivesse esse conhecimento agradecia que me colocasses o site
Hasta


----------



## RMira (4 Ago 2007 às 09:25)

Vamos aguardar pela saida as 6Z. Eu recordo-me que um antigo forista bem conhecido por estas bandas dizia (há uns meses atrás) que a run das 6z era a melhor para avaliar a curto prazo enquanto as das 0 e 12 Z era optimas para longo prazo. Veremos então sendo interessante este estudo que o Vince trouxe a este espaço. Por aqui por Setúbal vou estar apesar de uma gripe monumental  atento e prometo assim se justifique fotos para complementar depois o seguimento.

Abraço pessoal.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 09:43)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Tens algum conhecimento dum site ( como eu hei-de te explicar) que prevee assim mais pormonorizado em relação a intensidade dos ventos e isso?



Eu vejo sempre os ventos pelo GFS no 10m Wind, ou seja, o vento aos 10 metros. 

Tinhas razão ontem, a partir de 2ªf teremos vento com alguma intensidade no litoral. 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn668.png

Felizmente que não chega antes senão dáva-nos cabo das trovoadas já de hoje. Por isso é que disse no post anterior que achava que era a trough bastante potente a norte que a nós em Portugal nos deverá roubar as trovoadas de Domingo.

Ou seja, a atmosfera é uma coisa fantástica. Uma ex-tempestade subtropical há uns dias na costa leste americana vem depois provavelmente dar-nos cabo do cenário já montado dumas trovoadas de Domingo. Há coisas fantásticas não há ?  




mirones disse:


> Eu recordo-me que um antigo forista bem conhecido por estas bandas dizia (há uns meses atrás) que a run das 6z era a melhor para avaliar a curto prazo enquanto as das 0 e 12 Z era optimas para longo prazo.



Eu há muito tempo que oiço falar desse tipo de coisas mas também há muto tempo que procuro um texto oficial a explicar isso e nunca o encontrei. Se alguém encontrar também agradecia. Mas pessoalmente com o tempo tenho a noção de que as pessoas confiam mais no run da meia noite, por exemplo aquele site do meteoblue só faz os mapas com o run da meia noite.


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Ago 2007 às 10:07)

Podes crer Vince...mas enfim hoje se tudo correr bem iremos ter alguma "festa"

Ah e obrigado plo o que me enviaste...e bastante interessante e nota-se que este modelo e mais "bem comportado" que os outros a nivel de previsoes.
Bem, aqui fica a minha teoria ou previsao como queiram chamar, em relação à intensidade do vento nos proximos dias

pelo que constatei todo o litoral a sul do cabo Mondego, penso que irá ser a zona mais afectada pela nortada forte prevista nos proximos dias.
Na Media os ventos irão soprar até aos *45km/H* (24knots - Esc.6 Beaufort) em que as rajadas poderão chegar pontualmente aos *70km/h* (38 knots - Esc.8 Beaufort)...Mas mto sinceramente vou esperar plos proximos modelos porque isto pode tudo mudar.." parece gelatina" esta previsoes inda nao estao seguras

Hasta


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 10:18)

As temperaturas à superficie já são bastante interessantes, às 9 da manhã já havia registos de 25C em Lisboa e 30C em Portalegre, ou 27 em Faro. A humidade já entra pelo sul da Peninsula sendo superior à mesma hora de ontem. Agora é esperar que o frio nos niveis altos associados à cut-off não se atrasem para chegar na hora certa.






Vamos lá a ver se a festa se concretiza. *Boa sorte a todos*, volto mais logo a partir das 15h a ver se já há algum sinal.


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Ago 2007 às 10:43)

Voltaram a por de novo mais instabilidade e desta vez na regiao Lisboa e Vale do Tejo tambem

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## RMira (4 Ago 2007 às 11:08)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Voltaram a por de novo mais instabilidade e desta vez na regiao Lisboa e Vale do Tejo tambem
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html



É verdade Rogério, venha ela.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (4 Ago 2007 às 15:06)

Pessoal, estou de férias em Portimão. Se aparecer por aqui algo, estou de máquina fotográfica pronta...

Cumprimentos


----------



## remy (4 Ago 2007 às 16:13)

Uma boa situação orageuse que esta perfila amanhã e esta noite para nvocês !!! bandas de afortunados lol!! Também não espero que vai traz-nos bonitas fotografias destas trovoadas não hesita e posso ser tornade héhéhé. O model de Supercell Compiste Paramater é muito bom para esta noite sobre as regiões de Lisboa mas bom ver. Em qualquer caso boa caça à todos !!!!! 






http://www.lightningwizard.estofex.org/


----------



## TigoStreets (4 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

Segundo a última saída, parece que vamos ter de esperar até ao meio dia de amanhã para vermos alguma actividade.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2007 às 17:04)

TigoStreets disse:


> Segundo a última saída, parece que vamos ter de esperar até ao meio dia de amanhã para vermos alguma actividade.




Xiii, que grande balde de água fria. Tira simplesmente tudo mesmo em cima do acontecimento. Vou tentar perceber porquê.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2007 às 16:53)

PArece que trovoada só no interior algumas e a maioria em Espanha.

Adquiri o WXSIM para o meu site vamos ver como se comporta.

Podem seguir as previsões aqui:

http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz/previsao.php


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Ago 2007 às 10:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Agosto de 2007*

Alo Pessoal...De volta a Lisboa
Bem tive aqui observar os modelos CAPE/Lifted Index  e gostava que me dissesem algo ao verem isto..Eu sei que inda falta muito tempo, mas vejam a beldade que colocaram!






Ah e aproveito para dizer que e provavel que venha novamente o calor..o I.M ja colocou para sexta-feira tempo quente! A ver vamos!
E parece que a nortada surgiu efeito aqui no litoral ja andava a ver isto a que tempos e finalmente deu-se...descansem amanha ja estara tudo mais calminho!
Hasta


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 11:55)

Hoje e amanhã temos a destacar apenas o vento na costa ocidental:







Lá para 5ª ou 6ªf temos a curiosidade do GFS pôr uma onda de leste tropical a recurvar para o norte de África devido à mudança no regime de ventos, que deixaria bastante precipitação nessa região.






E finalmente daqui a uma semana o GFS põe mais uma cut-off low, desta vez mais forte e um pouco melhor localizada, mesmo a SW do Algarve, o que conjugado com a humidade deixada para trás pela onda acima referida poderia gerar forte instabilidade no sul do país na próxima 3ªfeira.






Mas depois da última banhada que levámos com a anterior cut-off low de Sexta/Sábado passado, deixemos o GFS com os seus cenários de ficção mais uns dias


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Ago 2007 às 12:09)

Vince disse:


> Hoje e amanhã temos a destacar apenas o vento na costa ocidental:
> 
> Lá para 5ª ou 6ªf temos a curiosidade do GFS pôr uma onda de leste tropical a recurvar para o norte de África devido à mudança no regime de ventos, que deixaria bastante precipitação nessa região.
> 
> ...



Por acaso tambem ja tive a observar isso e ate meti um topico das ultimas RUNS...no seguimento...falhei deveria ser aqui lool mas tem graça, colocaram mais pa nossa regiao...Veremos té pode ser so em sonho 
Hasta


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 12:30)

Rogério Martins disse:


> ...no seguimento...falhei deveria ser aqui lool mas tem graça, colocaram mais pa nossa regiao...Veremos té pode ser so em sonho
> Hasta



Já movi para aqui.


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Ago 2007 às 17:49)

Bem tenho andando a observar aqui a situação a nivel da instabilidade e achei curioso o que os modelos mostraram nas ultimas actualizaçoes!






Agora a minha pergunta,será uma daquelas depressoes isto devido ao calor que origina trovoadas ou entao será uma daquelas depressoes do genero que tragam muito vento e chuvas frontais?...Te posso estar ser completamente burro mas fico a espera d opinioes.
Hasta


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2007 às 19:16)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem tenho andando a observar aqui a situação a nivel da instabilidade e achei curioso o que os modelos mostraram nas ultimas actualizaçoes!
> 
> Agora a minha pergunta,será uma daquelas depressoes isto devido ao calor que origina trovoadas ou entao será uma daquelas depressoes do genero que tragam muito vento e chuvas frontais?...Te posso estar ser completamente burro mas fico a espera d opinioes.
> Hasta



Eu já expliquei a situação mais em cima, é novamente uma cut-off low a SW da Peninsula, com frio nos niveis alto. 







E em simultaneo temos uma depressão térmica mesmo sobre o país/fronteira e muito calor aos 850hPa. 









É uma situação parecida à de sábado passado, mas nestes run's as peças estão dispostas ainda de forma a sermos nós a levar com a instabilidade. Mas na semana passada também foi assim e depois lixamo-nos porque entrou demasiado frio pelo norte para os niveis baixos e também faltou mais humidade provavelmente.

Se observaste bem o que se passou no sábado, os efeitos foram de dois tipos distintos. Uma parte tipo frontal que foi o que aconteceu cá no sábado ao final da tarde do litoral para o interior, de Lisboa ao Algarve, e outra parte no interior, em que crescem potentes células, que foi aquilo que nós não vimos cá, apenas os espanhois no Domingo, com uma potente célula a nascer no interior e a deslocar-se para o sudeste de Espanha. Mas neste ultimo run ele já não tem esse CAPE para o interior... mas se calhar volta a pôr nos outros. 

Mas não percas muito tempo com este cenário, ainda falta muito e vimos como na última semana quase tudo se desvaneceu mesmo no ultimo run das 12z de sábado.


Para esta semana há uma situação muito mais interessante para seguir, que é dum disturbio do tipo tropical, o restante duma onda tropical associado a uma depressão que em vez de seguir o rumo normal Oeste e dissipar-se sobre o mar, vai evoluir ao longo da costa de Africa junto às Canárias até ao norte de Marrocos/Argélia. Penso que é uma situação extremamente invulgar e  interessante de seguir apesar de não parecer nos  afectar.





(Não percebi se é esta onda se será a que se segue)






Uma coisa deste sistema que poderia ser interessante para nós é eventualmente deixar bastante humidade tropical para os dias seguintes, o que poderia melhorar significativamente as condições para o tal cenário de 2ª/3ªf dessa cutoff low....


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Ago 2007 às 20:12)

Ja entendi tudo  mais uma vez obrigada so que estas coisas as vezes geram alguma confusao...Tambem tenho estado a observar essa situacao do disturbio...e deve-se acompanhar 
hasta colega


----------



## Minho (7 Ago 2007 às 23:43)

A situação referida pelo Vince é de facto muito estranha.

Olhando para o mapa das intensidades/direcção dos ventos a 200hPa, podemos ver como o Jet Stream curva exageradamente para Sul consguindo chegar a África injectando ar húmido no Saara. Pode ser esta razão da sobrevivência dessa perturbação tropical em terras Africanas. 
No entanto é preciso ter em conta que a perturbação irá entrar num ambiente muito hostil ao percorrer parte do deserto do Sara. A sobrevivência dessa perturbação está dependente do comportamento da localização do Jet nos próximos dias.

No mapa abaixo salientei o facto curioso do Anticiclone do Açores apesar de estar reflectido na superfície, em altitude é um fluxo do NW que está presente.


----------



## Minho (7 Ago 2007 às 23:53)

Outra coisa digna de registo, mas nada de anormal, é o aparecimento dos -10ºC  a 850hPa sobre a Gronelândia.. Winter is coming!!


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2007 às 11:50)

Mais alguns pormenores da depressão africana. 

*Loop 07-09z VIS & IR*





  -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Já perdeu as características tropicais mas penso que irá tirar muito partido da humidade tropical:






Pelos vistos o modelo europeu a que nós não temos quase acesso nenhum dá a depressão mais próxima do Sul de Espanha (do lado de lá do estreito Gibraltar) do que o GFS. Digo isto porque o INM espanhol fez um alerta especial. 



> *PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS A FUERTES EN EL MAR DE ALBORAN*
> 
> Información elaborada el miércoles 8 de agosto de 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Ago 2007 às 12:02)

Tenho estado algo atento a essa depressao africa, pois esta a influenciar a zona onde vivo!!
Th estado a registar noites extremamente humidas e quentes! mas essa depressao ainda vai dar que falar na zona das canarias e com um bocadinho de sorte a zona da minha visinha Andaluzia!!

Pois neste momento estou to com algumas nuvens cuja deslocaçao é a mesma da depressao...para nao falar na Humidade do ar!! esta pesado!!

Essa depressao o que podera causar a Espanha ou seja nas regioes que se pensa que serao atingidas, sao cheias e trovoadas muito fortes!!

A seguir o caso...


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2007 às 20:31)

*18:00 UTC*


----------



## Rogério Martins (8 Ago 2007 às 21:39)

Tenho estado tambem a observar o desenvolvimento dessa depressao...Vince achas que isso ira afectar de alguma maneira as comdiçoes meteorologicas em portugal, nomeadamente região sul?
Hasta


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2007 às 22:09)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Tenho estado tambem a observar o desenvolvimento dessa depressao...Vince achas que isso ira afectar de alguma maneira as comdiçoes meteorologicas em portugal, nomeadamente região sul?
> Hasta



Não está previsto. E ainda bem, não gosto destas coisas meio tropicais que transportam muita água... e em pleno Agosto no Algarve com muitas centenas de milhar de pessoas em férias muito menos. Ela já parece tão potente a NE do centro e ainda faltam 24h para o pico ...

Apenas o norte de Marrocos e Argélia. A NE da depressão, no sul de Espanha, é que é provável que se gerem também células potentes, mas no sul para lá do Estreito.

Será qualquer coisa deste género (entre 24 e 48h):


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2007 às 22:10)

*Vapor de Água 18h UTC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2007 às 00:52)

VRSA

A tempestade ja esta a fazer pequenos efeitos no clima de VRSA!! noites quentes e extremamente humidas!!

O que esta a afastar esta tempestade do sul de Portugal é o facto de conse
quentes nortadas durante a noite!! é pena!! seria bem vinda!!
dava um pouco de animaçao á malta!!

Mas segundo um promenor é que a tempestada ira subir pelo menos á zona de cadiz...um pouco acima do que estava previsto pelos modelos, poix o sueste acabou de entrar hoje!! ou seja tento retardar e ate para o seu desenvolvimento ate as canarias!! desfazendo-se na zona andaluzia e cantalunha!!! esperar pa ver!!!


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 08:14)

Ontem, pelas 19:00 começou a disparar a convecção junto ao centro da depressão e não mais parou...

Uma verdadeira Desert Storm.

*
Loop 19z-06z*






*IR 6z*


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 10:25)

Fica aqui a previsão do meu WXSIM para as próximas 24 horas:

DATE    TIME   TEMP   WIND  R.HUM W.DIR   WCF SN.DPTH  ADV.RT  WEATHER               

09 Aug  9:00     21,8    1   48     29    22    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug  9:30     23,0    3   45     29    23    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 10:00     24,2    5   42     29    24    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 10:30     25,3    5   39     29    25    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 11:00     26,4    6   37     29    26    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 11:30     27,4    6   35    205    27    0,0   0,0   CLEAR                    
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 205                                                            
09 Aug 12:00     28,8    6   32    205    29    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 12:30     30,0    6   30    205    30    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 13:00     31,1    7   29    205    31    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 13:30     31,9    8   27    205    32    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 14:00     32,5   10   27    205    33    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 14:30     33,0   12   26    256    33    0,0   0,0   CLEAR                    
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 256                                                            
09 Aug 15:00     33,3   13   26    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 15:30     33,4   15   26    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 16:00     33,4   16   26    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 16:30     33,3   17   26    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 17:00     33,1   16   27    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 17:30     32,7   16   28    256    33    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 18:00     32,2   16   29    256    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 18:30     31,6   15   30    256    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 19:00     30,8   15   32    256    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 19:30     30,0   13   34    256    30    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 20:00     28,9   11   36    256    29    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 20:30     27,8    9   39    256    28    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 21:00     26,7    8   42    256    27    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 21:30     25,7    6   44    256    26    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 22:00     24,9    5   47    256    25    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 22:30     24,1    4   50    256    24    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 23:00     23,4    4   52    256    23    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 23:30     22,8    4   54    256    23    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
10 Aug 24:00     22,2    3   57    256    22    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
10 Aug 24:30     21,7    3   59    256    22    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
10 Aug  1:00     21,2    3   61    256    21    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  1:30     20,8    3   63    256    21    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  2:00     20,4    4   65    256    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  2:30     20,0    4   67    256    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  3:00     19,7    5   69    256    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  3:30     19,4    5   70    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  4:00     19,2    5   71    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  4:30     19,0    6   73    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  5:00     18,9    5   74    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  5:30     18,7    5   74    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  6:00     18,6    5   75    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  6:30     18,6    5   76    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.-M.CLDY                
10 Aug  7:00     18,6    6   76    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.-M.CLDY                
10 Aug  7:30     19,3    6   74    256    19    0,0  -0,0   P.-M.CLDY                
10 Aug  8:00     20,2    6   70    256    20    0,0  -0,0   P.CLOUDY                 
10 Aug  8:30     21,4    6   65    208    21    0,0   0,0   P.CLOUDY                 


A ver se não falha por muito...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 11:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Fica aqui a previsão do meu WXSIM para as próximas 24 horas:
> A ver se não falha por muito...



Explica lá ao pessoal o que é isso do WXSIM. Pelo que pude perceber é um software que compraste que trata os dados da tua estação e outros, e faz uma previsão local. Certo ?  Então depois dá conta os progressos disso.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;40074 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> é pena!! seria bem vinda!!
> dava um pouco de animaçao á malta!!



És capaz de estar com alguma sorte. O GFS está a pintar qualquer coisa de novo...

A depressão segue o caminho previsto pelo norte de Africa mas está a surgir uma coisa nova, penso que da interacção da depressão com uma micro ULL que tem estado desde ontem junto à Madeira (não tenho a certeza que seja disso), e que fará chegar alguma precipitação ao Algarve a partir da próxima madrugada, e quem sabe,  alguma instabilidade...






..


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 11:39)

Vince disse:


> Explica lá ao pessoal o que é isso do WXSIM. Pelo que pude perceber é um software que compraste que trata os dados da tua estação e outros, e faz uma previsão local. Certo ?  Então depois dá conta os progressos disso.



Mais info sobre o WXSIM em www.wxsim.com

De uma forma geral, o WXSIM recolhe dados da minha estação, do GFS, METARs, RAOB, SYNOPS e Boias no oceano tudo num raio de 1200km.

"Mistura" tudo, estuda convecções e dá uma previsão que pelo menos para 24 Horas costuma ser muito precisa.

Tudo funciona de forma automática mas durante a execução da previsão nos dias, horas que quisermos pode-se fazer de forma manual.

Além disto tudo temos que definir o clima do nosso local. Maritimo, continental, altitude, ventos dominantes, etc...

Com o passar do tempo vou acertando todas estas definições de forma a conseguir uma previsão o mais precisa possível.

Em Portugal a estação de Abrantes também utiliza esta software.

Quem quiser pode adquirir o software, não é necessário ter um site nem uma estação. Os dados locais podem ser introduzidos manualmente.

Mais alguma dúvida, apita.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 11:50)

Obrigado pelas explicações Hotspot. Parece realmente interessante então.

Copiei o teu post para o tópico das estações pois pode interessar a outros e aqui acabava por perder-se no meio das muitas mensagens das previsões.

----------

Afinal já é visível o que falei no meu post anterior.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 12:42)

Vince, os outros dadosdo wxsim eram das 9:00, ficam agora os das 12:00 para comparares.

09 Aug 12:00     27,1    4   36    335    27    0,0  +0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 12:30     28,2    5   34    276    28    0,0   0,0   CLEAR                    
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 276                                                            
09 Aug 13:00     29,2    6   32    276    29    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 13:30     30,1    8   30    276    30    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 14:00     30,8   10   29    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 14:30     31,3   12   28    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 15:00     31,8   13   28    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 15:30     32,0   15   27    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 16:00     32,2   17   27    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 16:30     32,1   17   28    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 17:00     32,0   17   28    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 17:30     31,7   17   29    276    32    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 18:00     31,3   17   30    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 18:30     30,7   17   31    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 19:00     30,0   17   32    276    30    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 19:30     29,2   16   34    276    29    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 20:00     28,2   14   37    276    28    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 20:30     27,1   13   40    335    27    0,0   0,0   CLEAR                    
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 335                                                            
09 Aug 21:00     26,0   11   42    335    26    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 21:30     25,1   10   45    335    25    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 22:00     24,3    9   48    335    24    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
09 Aug 22:30     23,6    9   50    335    24    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 23:00     22,9    8   52    335    23    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
09 Aug 23:30     22,4    8   55    335    22    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
10 Aug 24:00     21,8    8   57    335    22    0,0  -0,0   CLR-FAIR                 
10 Aug 24:30     21,3    8   59    335    21    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  1:00     20,9    8   61    335    21    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  1:30     20,4    7   63    335    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  2:00     20,1    7   65    335    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  2:30     19,7    7   67    335    20    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  3:00     19,4    7   68    335    19    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  3:30     19,1    7   70    335    19    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  4:00     18,9    7   71    335    19    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  4:30     18,7    6   72    335    19    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  5:00     18,5    6   74    335    18    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  5:30     18,3    6   75    335    18    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                
10 Aug  6:00     18,1    5   76    335    18    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  6:30     17,9    5   77    335    18    0,0  -0,0   FAIR                     
10 Aug  7:00     17,8    5   77    335    18    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug  7:30     18,6    5   74    335    19    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug  8:00     19,8    5   69    335    20    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug  8:30     21,3    5   63    262    21    0,0   0,0   M.SUNNY                  
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 262                                                            
10 Aug  9:00     22,7    5   58    262    23    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug  9:30     24,0    4   54    262    24    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug 10:00     25,1    4   50    262    25    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug 10:30     26,0    5   48    262    26    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug 11:00     26,9    6   45    262    27    0,0  -0,0   M.SUNNY                  
10 Aug 11:30     27,8    8   43    262    28    0,0  -0,0   FAIR-P.C.                

Não quero sobrecarregar aqui o forum mas sempre que possivel vou deixar aqui estes dados, não mais que 1 vez por dia a não ser que as condições assim o exijam


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 13:51)

*12z*









O IMN aligerou um pouco o alerta para o Sul de Espanha, mas recomenda cautela e atenção, devido à imprevisibilidade deste tipo de situação.



> Información elaborada el jueves 9 de agosto de 2007
> Una depresión de origen africano, situada al noreste de Canarias, se desplazará posteriormente hacia la zona del Mar de Alborán.
> Las últimas actualizaciones de los modelos numéricos de predicción atenúan, respecto a lo previsto anteriormente, la intensidad de los fenómenos asociados a esa depresión y los sitúan ligeramente más al sur. *Debido a la incertidumbre de la evolución de estas situaciones el INM realizará un seguimento continuo de la misma*.Se espera que a partir de esta noche las precipitaciones, acompañadas de tormenta, afecten, posiblemente con intensidad moderada, a la zona próxima al mar de Alborán, o incluso podrán ser localmente fuertes en el área de Ceuta y Melilla.
> Salvo que se produzca una evolución no prevista, no se emitirán nuevas notas sobre esta situación atmosférica, *por lo que el INM recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de la misma a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos*. Todo ello puede consultarse en su página web: www.inm.es


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 15:08)

Vince achas que essa depressão pode afectar o Algarve com alguma chuva ou mesmo com alguma instabilidade, mas se acontecer será mais no Sotavento do que no Barlavento devido ao seu deslocamento para leste-nordeste, penso eu


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Ago 2007 às 15:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vince achas que essa depressão pode afectar o Algarve com alguma chuva ou mesmo com alguma instabilidade, mas se acontecer será mais no Sotavento do que no Barlavento devido ao seu deslocamento para leste-nordeste, penso eu



Yah era mesmo essa a questao que prentendia passar ao Vince tambem! Algarvio sera que iras ter sorte?
Hasta


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 15:37)

GFS 06H de hoje para Faro:

Dia Hora      mm   cloud cover % 
08/09 09Z 0.0  1 %  
08/09 12Z 0.0  6 %  
08/09 15Z 0.0  47 %  
08/09 18Z 0.0  47 %  
08/09 21Z 0.0  100 %  
08/10 00Z 0.0  100 %  
*08/10 03Z 0.1  73 %  
08/10 06Z 0.1  79 %  
08/10 09Z 1.8  100 %  
08/10 12Z 6.6  100 %
08/10 15Z 0.1  100 %  
08/10 18Z 0.1  69 %* 
08/10 21Z 0.0  3 %  
08/11 00Z 0.0  1 %  
08/11 03Z 0.0  0 %


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 16:16)

Primeiro, como eu já disse repetidas vezes, eu não sou especialista, só vou tentando aprender umas coisas. Leiam o que eu escrevo com algum sal. A ver se o IM faz alguma actualização da previsão nas próximas horas para amanhã no Algarve.

Para já olhando para a situação, estes últimos desenvolvimentos acho que são um pouco inesperados, com tanta nebulosidade a ser arrastada para NW, em vez de NE, provavelmente pelo efeito daquela mini ULL entre o Algarve e a Madeira que comentei na página anterior. Depende agora da evolução dessa ULL se isto continua assim, pois teoricamente não vai continuar pois essa ULL também estará para acabar esta influência para NW, mas por outro lado a aproximação dela aumentará a instabilidade que ainda por cima vai encontrar bastante humidade pelo caminho. Está para sair o run das 12z, estou curioso em comparar às imagens que gravei das 6z pois parece-me que há uns detalhes que não foram como estava previsto pelo run das 6z. 

Já agora, fica a curiosidade de que na minha opinião se por acaso isto fosse uma ULL  daquelas mais potentes e não uma espécie de amostra, estariamos perante uma situação muito perigoso, pois arrastaria tudo para o Algarve e Andaluzia e a interacção com o frio em altitude dessa ULL seria explosivo.  Mas não é felizmente o caso.

Mas que chegue alguma coisa ao Algarve parece quase certo. Já há nuvens altas a uns 100km da costa e já tem havido também descargas. E dentro em breve vão mergulhar numa sopa bastante humida.

*Vapor de água 12z*




*
Temp. Nuvens /CB's 14z*






Quanto à depressão, cujo centro está bastante a sul, ela agora parece bastante mais fraca, mas estou convencido que a partir das 18/19 vai começar outra vez a disparar a convecção com mais força.

A ver o que nos trás de novo o run das 12z

*De qualquer forma, vocês algarvios não se esquecam de ir aparecendo por aqui a dar conta da situação*


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 16:57)

Já saiu o run das 12z, e cá está agora uma bolsita de instabilidade para amanhã de madrugada  e que não estava cá antes. Vamos a ver se aumenta ou não. Acho que será mais instável durante a noite do que parece nesta imagem...






Loop do vapor de água nas últimas horas:






Neste run a depressão segue o mesmo sentido para o norte de Marrocos e Argélia, mas mais fraca. Se será mais fraca ou não, teremos uma melhor ideia disso logo à noite, se a convecção volta a disparar de forma louca como ontem à noite.

Mantem também alguma precipitação no Algarve pelo efeito de interacção com aquela micro-ULL


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Ago 2007 às 18:03)

Vince disse:


> Já saiu o run das 12z, e cá está agora uma bolsita de instabilidade para amanhã de madrugada  e que não estava cá antes. Vamos a ver se aumenta ou não. Acho que será mais instável durante a noite do que parece nesta imagem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humm bem me parecia...era tao bom que de repente metessem algo pra aqui tambem ..logo veremos mas para o Algarve parece ja estar garantido


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2007 às 18:51)

Segundo o GFS parece que vai cair alguma coisa em Olhão/Faro






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2007 às 20:33)

VRSA

Poix bem, a tempestade vai mesmo passar no Algarve mais propriamente no Sotavento!!

A instabilidade esta ao rubro!

A hora de chegada da tempestade sera por volta das 22h!!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim

o meu msn: marco_guerrei20@hotmail.com

O ALERTA ESTA DADO


----------



## Brigantia (9 Ago 2007 às 21:39)

A noite pode ser animada lá para o Algarve...
Pessoal máquinas em punho para qualquer eventualidade...







http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## squidward (9 Ago 2007 às 21:53)

hmmmm....será que eu tb vou apanhar algo???


----------



## Brigantia (9 Ago 2007 às 22:02)

squidward disse:


> hmmmm....será que eu tb vou apanhar algo???



Não me parece...mesmo no Algarve poderá não ser nada de significativo...a ver vamos..


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 22:18)

Continua a acumular-se muita humidade ao largo da costa algarvia:






A precipitação parece garantida, mas acho que não se pode falar em tempestade... 
Agora resta saber se haverá trovoadas, tudo indica que sim.
À medida que esta mini Dana e respectiva bolsa de ar frio se desloquem rumo ao Algarve ao longo da madrugada, é provável que isso gere trovoadas. Mas acho que não serão muito significativas porque já será em horas de pouco calor nos niveis baixos. Mas não sei  ..  isto parece bastante imprevisivel. Aquilo que eu sei é que se esta mini-micro Dana fez isto até agora, se fosse a de sábado passado a interagir com esta depressão teriamos aqui um cenário um bocado para o diabólico.












Nuvens:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2007 às 23:06)

VRSA

A humidade esta ao rubro aki!! Mas nada de precipitaçao!! Estou com 24Cº certos e o ceu carregadissimo pronto a disparar!!

Mas continua td muito imprevisivel!!anda tudo as aranhas...

Mas isto esta estranhamente muito calmo e nota-se uma acumulaçao de energiabastante forte!!

As nuvens estao parece k paradas...

Ou arrebenta ou entao n sei....

Aguardo ansioso!!


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2007 às 00:03)

Agora é aproveitar estes dias porque para a semana vamos ter toda a gente a perguntar o que se passa com o Verão....
















Para os que não gostam de multidões evitem os Centros Comerciais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2007 às 00:09)

Minho

Novidades???


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2007 às 00:38)

]ToRnAdO[;40156 disse:
			
		

> Minho
> 
> Novidades???



Nada de especial... só mais uma entrada NW em pleno Agosto com ISOs nos 10ºC a 850hPa... 
Mais uma semana de "não calor" e com isto vamos chegar à 2ª quinzena e o número de horas solares que vai diminuindo...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2007 às 08:07)

Aqui fica o WXSIM para hoje para a Moita:

DATE    TIME   TEMP   WIND  R.HUM W.DIR   WCF SN.DPTH  ADV.RT  WEATHER 
10 Aug  9:00     21,1    9   58    276    21    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 10:00     23,5    9   51    276    23    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 11:00     25,5    9   45    276    25    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 12:00     27,3   10   40    276    27    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 13:00     28,9   10   37    276    29    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 14:00     30,1   11   34    276    30    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 15:00     30,9   12   33    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 16:00     31,2   12   32    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 17:00     31,2   12   32    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 18:00     30,6   12   33    276    31    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 19:00     29,4   13   36    276    29    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 20:00     27,7   13   40    276    28    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 21:00     25,7   13   46    276    26    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 22:00     24,1   13   51    276    24    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
10 Aug 23:00     22,8   13   56    276    23    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
11 Aug 24:00     21,8   14   61    276    22    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  1:00     20,9   14   65    276    21    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  2:00     20,1   15   69    276    20    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  3:00     19,5   16   72    276    20    0,0  -0,0   CLEAR                    
SURFACE WIND NOW FROM 332                                                            
11 Aug  4:00     18,9   16   74    332    19    0,0  -0,3   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  5:00     18,3   17   77    332    18    0,0  -0,3   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  6:00     17,7   17   79    332    17    0,0  -0,3   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  7:00     17,2   16   81    332    17    0,0  -0,3   CLEAR                    
11 Aug  8:00     17,8   17   78    332    17    0,0  -0,3   CLEAR


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 08:10)

Bem, o assunto depressão africana com características tropicais está praticamente encerrado. Deve ter deixado quantidades minimas de precipitação, quer aqui quer em Espanha, e não há sequer um único registo de actividade eléctrica. A única coisa que ainda poderá ser interessante é a parte que entrou no Mediterrâneo, mas que a nós já não nos diz nada. 
Os radares mostram precipitação por cá, mas boa parte devem ser ecos falsos da humidade ou qq coisa do género. A ver se os colegas do Algarve confirmam ou não.

Pelas 7/8 da manhã ainda cruzaram o Algarve umas nuvens mais altas, mas nada de especial.

Para os alentejanos que se levantaram cedo, devem ter visto um bom espectáculo, com uma nuvens bonitas e um pouco estranhas que deveriam dar umas belas fotos com o nascer do sol.

*6Z*










Quanto a modelos e previsões, é agora começar a olhar para aquilo que na próxima semana parece quase o Outono anticipado  dum ano que à excepção do interior sul, quase não tivemos Verão.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 08:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui fica o WXSIM para hoje para a Moita:



Vi que ontem falhou um pouco na máxima, e hoje também deve falhar. Tens que lhe dar um toque em qualquer lado, ou achas que o próprio software com o tempo à medida que vai tendo mais histórico vai ele próprio rectificando ?


----------



## Rogério Martins (10 Ago 2007 às 08:26)

Bem vejam bem o panorama para a Irlanda....E so vento...






E parece que pa semana vamos ter uma boa regadela
Hasta


----------



## RMira (10 Ago 2007 às 09:25)

Depois da desilusão que foi na semana passada a DANA para Portugal parece que vamos ter de novo alguma animação para o meio da próxima semana (com alguma chuva). Ainda assim penso que é um indicio do Outono mas é um adiar do Verão que a meu ver continuo a dizer vem a sério na segunda quinzena de Agosto. De resto os modelos vão querendo dizer isso mesmo:




Shot at 2007-08-10


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2007 às 10:32)

Por aqui não aconteceu nada de especial, choveu mas só molhou o chão nada mais onde não tinha automóveis porque debaixo estava sequinho


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2007 às 12:34)

Vince disse:


> Vi que ontem falhou um pouco na máxima, e hoje também deve falhar. Tens que lhe dar um toque em qualquer lado, ou achas que o próprio software com o tempo à medida que vai tendo mais histórico vai ele próprio rectificando ?



Até não falhou por muito. A que coloquei das 9H falhou por 0,6ºC a das 12H falhou por mais, 1,8ºC. Isto deve-se ao "aquecimento" tardio em relação a Lisboa do clima por aqui. Como às 12H a temperatura estava mais baixa que a previsão das 9H, o WXSIM baixou a máxima. nota: o INM falhou por mais 

Já agora as mínimas: A real foi 17,0ºC  às 9H previa 18,6(+1.6) e às 12H 17,8(+0,8).

Se fosses sempre assim não era nada mau.

Então ficam aqui mais dados debitados de uma previsão como sabemos ainda pouco precisa do que nos espera a próxima semana:

DATE    TIME   TEMP   WIND  R.HUM %SC  %VST VIS PC/HR RN TOT   WEATHER               

15 Aug	1:00     20,5   12   63    25   87  13,8   0   0,0   FAIR                    
15 Aug	2:00     19,6   11   67    20   88  13,8   0   0,0   CLR-FAIR                
15 Aug	3:00     18,8    9   71    16   88  13,8   0   0,0   CLR-FAIR                
15 Aug	4:00     18,2    8   75    13   89  13,8   0   0,0   CLR-FAIR                
15 Aug	5:00     17,7    8   79    17   88  13,8   0   0,0   CLR-FAIR                
15 Aug	6:00     17,3    9   81    21   86  13,8   0   0,0   FAIR                    
15 Aug	7:00     17,0   10   83    26   85  13,8   0   0,0   FAIR                    
15 Aug	8:00     18,0   11   78    52   73  13,8   1   0,0   P.CLOUDY                
15 Aug  9:00     19,9   12   70    75   55  13,6   1   0,0   M.CLOUDY  DRIZZLE       
15 Aug 10:00     21,6   13   64    89   41  13,8   2   0,0   M.C.-CLDY               
15 Aug 11:00     22,8   14   59    90   39  13,8   2   0,0   CLOUDY                  
15 Aug 12:00     23,6   15   57    93   35  13,3   2   0,0   CLOUDY    DRIZZLE       
15 Aug 13:00     24,3   16   54    94   33  13,8   3   0,1   CLOUDY                  
15 Aug 14:00     24,8   17   53    96   29  13,8   3   0,1   CLOUDY                  
15 Aug 15:00     22,7   17   64    99   22   9,8   4   0,7   DNS.OVCST LIGHT RAIN  
15 Aug 16:00     22,2   17   68   100   20  13,8   5   1,0   DNS.OVCST               
15 Aug 17:00     22,3   18   68   100   18  13,8   5   1,0   DNS.OVCST               
15 Aug 18:00     19,8   17   86   100   14   5,8   5   3,2   DNS.OVCST MOD. RAIN     
15 Aug 19:00     19,3   17   90   100   13  13,7   5   4,3   DNS.OVCST               
15 Aug 20:00     19,4   15   89   100   17  13,8   5   4,3   DNS.OVCST               
15 Aug 21:00     19,1   12   93   100   17   7,3   5   5,4   DNS.OVCST LIGHT RAIN  
15 Aug 22:00     18,9   10   94   100   19   7,8   5   5,9   DNS.OVCST LIGHT FOG     
15 Aug 23:00     19,0    8   93    97   23   6,4   4   5,9   CLOUDY    LIGHT FOG     
16 Aug 24:00     19,0    7   92    92   30   7,8   3   6,0   M.C.-CLDY DRIZZLE       
16 Aug  1:00     18,8    6   92    87   35   8,9   3   6,0   M.C.-CLDY LIGHT FOG     
16 Aug  2:00     18,7    7   92    62   50   7,9   1   6,0   P.-M.CLDY LIGHT FOG     
16 Aug  3:00     18,4    9   91    35   63   7,8   0   6,0   FAIR-P.C. LIGHT FOG     
16 Aug  4:00     17,9   11   91     7   72   8,1   0   6,0   CLEAR     LIGHT FOG

Concluindo: Já vi a proxima semana com melhores olhos. Cada run que sai tiram mais precipitação. Total previsto 6 MM


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2007 às 17:15)

Vince disse:


> Vi que ontem falhou um pouco na máxima, e *hoje também deve falhar*. Tens que lhe dar um toque em qualquer lado, ou achas que o próprio software com o tempo à medida que vai tendo mais histórico vai ele próprio rectificando ?



Pois falhou. Estava previsto 31,1 e a máxima foi 27,7 às 13:03 depois o vento virou para SO e começou a descer, neste momento tenho 24,0ºC

Quando te referias à falha para hoje pensavas que os 31,1 iam ser superados? O INM previu 32.

Nem WXSIM (Oeste) nem o INM (Noroeste) previram esta mudança de vento e quando é assim...acontece isto:

Moita MAX 27,7 13H Agora 24,0
Almada MAX 25,3 12H Agora *21,2*
Amadora MAX 26,7 13H Agora 23,8
Portela MAX 28,1 15H Agora 27,3

Alguma explicação para esta "viragem" a SO-SSO?


----------



## Rogério Martins (10 Ago 2007 às 17:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Pois falhou. Estava previsto 31,1 e a máxima foi 27,7 às 13:03 depois o vento virou para SO e começou a descer, neste momento tenho 24,0ºC
> 
> Quando te referias à falha para hoje pensavas que os 31,1 iam ser superados? O INM previu 32.
> 
> ...



Devido a depressao termica (vinda de Africa ) em que nos encontramos, penso eu 
Agora por estar aqui voces ja reparam nos modelos a nivel de precipitação a quantidade de "agua" que esta por cima de nos ( hemisferio norte) ? Pois bem eu acho aquilo anormal para esta altura do ano e pra alem do mais tnho vindo a observar a formação de frentes frias mto activas....
Esperemos no que ira dar te pode ser erro meu a nivel de observação
Hasta


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2007 às 21:26)

O GFS já tirou toda a animação para LX na proxima 4ª feira.

Amanhã: (mais perceptivel assim como imagem...)


----------



## Brigantia (10 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

Que dizem, será que o extremo norte de Portugal pode ter alguma animação Sábado à tarde?


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2007 às 22:00)

Brigantia disse:


> Que dizem, será que o extremo norte de Portugal pode ter alguma animação Sábado à tarde?


Acho uma hipótese muito remota para não dizer impossível...

Amanhã começa a entrar um fluxo de NW frio e húmido é a morte de qualquer trovoada...


----------



## TigoStreets (10 Ago 2007 às 22:52)

O tempo vai estar assim tão mau como se diz para a semana? 
Vai estar  e  ??


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 23:45)

TigoStreets disse:


> O tempo vai estar assim tão mau como se diz para a semana?
> Vai estar  e  ??



Um pouco frescote. Segundo o run das 12z , as temperaturas baixam até Domingo.

Seria qualquer coisa deste género:

*Domingo, Min. e Máx.:*









Chuva não parece nada consistente, e mesmo assim é muito pouca, e até lá pode tirar tudo ou pôr mais claro. De qualquer forma o mesmo run quanto a precipitação para a próxima 4ªfeira:






*PS:* podes criar os teus próprios mapas deste género como está explicado neste tópico.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2007 às 23:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Pois falhou. Estava previsto 31,1 e a máxima foi 27,7 às 13:03 depois o vento virou para SO e começou a descer, neste momento tenho 24,0ºC
> 
> Quando te referias à falha para hoje pensavas que os 31,1 iam ser superados? O INM previu 32.
> 
> ...



Sim, pensava que iria falhar por serem superados, mas pelos vistos não. Quanto à situação, não sei, hoje não acompanhei nada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2007 às 12:15)

VRSA

Depressao Tropical --UMA BOSTA

Entro em fase de dissipaçao por volta da meia noite e foi barrada por algum Anticiclone!! 
Aqui começou a chover com alguma intensidade por volta das 4h da matina!!parava/começava/parava/começa ate que desistiu!!

Assunto Encerrado!!

Fika pa proxima!!

Tempo quente de SW!!


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 12:33)

]ToRnAdO[;40219 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> *Depressao Tropical* --UMA BOSTA
> Entro em fase de dissipaçao por volta da meia noite e foi barrada por algum Anticiclone!!



Tornado, deixa-me só corrigir um pouco o que disseste para não induzir em erro outras pessoas. Nunca estivemos face a uma *depressão tropical*. O que aconteceu por acção do Jet na altura foi que uma pequena depressão (não tropical) associada a uma onda tropical da ZCIT em vez de seguir para oeste guinou para norte, para Marrocos. Nem nessa altura foi nada que se pareça com uma depressão tropical, muito menos depois. O que se passou é que toda a área de Marrocos ficou com uma atmosfera rica em ar humido tropical, o que possibilitou bastante actividade convectiva junto a essa depressão (não tropical). E a depressão nunca esteve prevista dirigir-se ao Algarve, mas sim para a Argélia, e cada vez mais fraca. 

O que se passou no Algarve, foi que por acção duma pequena Upper Level Low que estava entre a Madeira e o Algarve, algum desse ar humido veio parar ao largo do Algarve. Mas apenas isso, que o remanescente da depressão seguiu como previsto para a Argélia onde ontem ainda gerou alguma actividade.  No Algarve, apesar da humidade bastante enriquecida, faltaram as restantes condições para que ocorresse alguma animação. Aqui houve algum azar, porque o ar humido começou a entrar em terra já bastante tarde, noite e madrugada. Tivesse sido durante a tarde com mais calor à superficie e provavelmente teriamos tido alguma acção.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2007 às 12:44)

Vince disse:


> Tornado, deixa-me só corrigir um pouco o que disseste para não induzir em erro outras pessoas. Nunca estivemos face a uma *depressão tropical*. O que aconteceu por acção do Jet na altura foi que uma pequena depressão (não tropical) associada a uma onda tropical da ZCIT em vez de seguir para oeste guinou para norte, para Marrocos. Nem nessa altura foi nada que se pareça com uma depressão tropical, muito menos depois. O que se passou é que toda a área de Marrocos ficou com uma atmosfera rica em ar humido tropical, o que possibilitou bastante actividade convectiva junto a essa depressão (não tropical). E a depressão nunca esteve prevista dirigir-se ao Algarve, mas sim para a Argélia, e cada vez mais fraca.
> 
> O que se passou no Algarve, foi que por acção duma pequena Upper Level Low que estava entre a Madeira e o Algarve, algum desse ar humido veio parar ao largo do Algarve. Mas apenas isso, que o remanescente da depressão seguiu como previsto para a Argélia onde ontem ainda gerou alguma actividade.  No Algarve, apesar da humidade bastante enriquecida, faltaram as restantes condições para que ocorresse alguma animação. Aqui houve algum azar, porque o ar humido começou a entrar em terra já bastante tarde, noite e madrugada. Tivesse sido durante a tarde com mais calor à superficie e provavelmente teriamos tido alguma acção.




Apenas chamamos depressao tropical devido ao seu local de origem e nao á sua potencia...tinha caracteristicas mas nao tinha potencialidade para!! enfim quero apenas uma a serio!!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 23:21)

La Península Ibérica sigue estando bajo una situación indefinida, sin altas o bajas presiones definidas, en la que se presentan síntomas de relativa inestabilidad en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, que hoy remiten transitoriamente, para volverse a realimentar mañana, con el paso sobre la Península de una pequeña vaguada en altitud, a la que se asociará un embolsamiento de aire frío de hasta -15ºC a 5600mts sobre el Cantábrico. Con ello podrá reactivarse la actividad tormentosa en algunos punto del Norte y Este de la Península (...).
Hoy: Será un día de transición, en que la estabilidad y temperaturas más altas van a predominar en casi toda la Península, desapareciendo así la mayor parte de la nubosidad del tercio Sur y Sureste. No obstante comenzará ya a haber algún cambio en el cuadrante Noroeste peninsular, con la aparición de algunos intervalos nubosos a lo largo del día, aunque aparecerán antes y podrán ser más frecuentes hacia Galicia, donde podría por la tarde formarse algún foco tormentoso en el interior de Galicia, que también podría afectar algún punto del Noroeste de Castilla y León. 
Mañana: Se espera que aparezcan intervalos nubosos, alternados de claros, en toda la mitad Norte peninsular. Estarán los cielos más nubosos en el tercio Norte, con lloviznas en Galicia y fachada Cantábrica, y chubascos moderados, que pueden ser por la tarde tormentosos y algo fuertes, en los Pirineos, Navarra y Nordeste de Cataluña. También durante el día podrá formarse algún núcleo tormentoso más aislado, muy puntualmente moderado, en el resto de sistemas montañosos de la mitad Norte, sobre todo el Sistema Ibérico, y el interior del tercio Este y cuadrante Nordeste (...).

CEAMET


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 14:38)

Bem, parece que em Lisboa ira cair algo. Mas la mais para o norte, nomeadamente Minho, Douro Litoral, Beira Litoral e Tras-os-Montes serão as zonas que irao levar com mais agua










Hasta


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2007 às 07:59)

Próximos Dias LX:


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2007 às 11:55)

Esta animaçao era boa de inverno...


----------



## duncan (13 Ago 2007 às 12:28)

olá,com uma situçao dessas no inverno de cereza que haveria neve no litoral e em cotas baixas,essa carta é muito parecida com o 29 de janeiro de 2006 nao acham?!


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2007 às 12:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Esta animaçao era boa de inverno...



Era. Mas tudo será devidamente suavizado como de costume  

O ECM:


----------



## Rogério Martins (13 Ago 2007 às 14:14)

Parece que nos proximos dias iremos ter instabilidade pra alem do mais iremos ter de novo nortada forte ou ate mesmo muito forte.....mas esperemos por mais uns dias e veremos no que isto ira dar. Para ja o panorama e este:










*Este abaixo e o panorama que irei seguir com mais atenção, refere-se ao dia em que iremos ter a depressão sobre a Peninsula Iberica*


----------



## Brigantia (13 Ago 2007 às 21:26)

Bem, parece que o feriado e as festas da cidade vão ser molhadas...

Metograma de Bragança:


----------



## Minho (13 Ago 2007 às 22:31)

Tal como se previa as depressões a partir de agora vão começar a ser mais virulentas.  O ar frio começa a ser cada vez mais intenso, basta olhar para a espessura inferior a 552 dam, isto dará origem a borrascas profundas à medida que caminhamos para o Outono...








Entretanto iremos seguir atentamente a possível entrada muito fria para esta época do ano na próxima semana. Vamos ver até onde chega essa ISO 5ºC...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 11:46)

A próxima semana. Era bom não era ? 
Muito gostam os modelos de rir-se de nós.
















PS: O ECM ontem partilhava este cenário mas já está a recuar para norte.


----------



## RMira (14 Ago 2007 às 12:54)

O normal seria ficarmos com o refugo


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2007 às 18:05)

CARTAS SINÓPTICAS

A análise sinóptica de hoje permite-nos observar uma depressão no Atlântico Norte, que se encontra em deslocamento para Leste na direcção das Ilhas Britânicas, enquanto que as altas pressões mantêm-se centradas sobre o Arquipélago dos Açores.
O extremo meridional da depressão e a nebulosidade que lhe está associada vão-se acercando progressivamente ao Noroeste da Península Ibérica, o que irá dar origem a alguma precipitação nas regiões do Norte de Portugal Continental, podendo estender-se também às regiões do Centro, em especial do Litoral. A circulação desta depressão impulsionará ventos moderados ou fortes de Oeste ou de Sudoeste, em especial no litoral e nas terras altas das regiões do Norte e do Centro.
Para amanhã está prevista a passagem de uma frente fria associada à depressão, afectando de uma forma mais directa o Norte da Península Ibérica, pelo que originará um aumento da instabilidade e das precipitações, ao mesmo tempo que irá ocorrer uma diminuição da temperatura máxima do ar.
Com o posterior deslocamento da depressão para Leste e a subida em latitude das altas pressões centradas no Atlântico possibilitara a formação de um fluxo de ventos procedentes de Norte, o que provocará uma descida significativa da temperatura mínima do ar para Quinta-feira.
Após uma melhoria do estado do tempo na Sexta-feira e Sábado, é previsível o início de uma nova instabilidade do estado do tempo em Portugal Continental a partir do Domingo.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2007 às 22:03)

O que nos espera amanhã....miséria

Zona de Lisboa:


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2007 às 22:42)

Na próxima semana os modelos parecem indicar uma nortada potente com mais uma descida do Jet desta vez muito forte.

Seria interessante acompanhar a evolução das temperaturas da água do mar já que estas nortadas potenciam os fenómeno de upwelling nas nossa costa ocidental.


----------



## mocha (14 Ago 2007 às 23:24)

alguem quer comentar este mapa???


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 00:14)

mocha disse:


> alguem quer comentar este mapa???



Em Portugal não acredito muito, embora essa frente parece ser bastante instável. De qualquer forma o forecaster diz que pôs o "1" mais por precaução. 



> Given great uncertainties about low-level moisture, decide to issue a level 1



No norte de Espanha e França é que há grandes possibilidades de ocorrer um fenónomo ao que os espanhois chamam Galerna e os franceses Galerne.
*
EDIT:* Mas olhando para os mapas do Lightning Wizard há lá de facto uma serie deles que indicam uma situação instável a atravessar o país ao meio dia, o problema é que estes mapas gerados a partir do GFS vão sempre com um ou dois run's de atraso . Aguardemos a actualização da previsão do Estofex amanhã de manhã.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 01:07)

V.R.S.A

Alertas ]Tornado[:

Alerta ligeiro de trovoadas que poderao ser moderadas com aguaceiros localmente moderados para a zona ZONA NORTE E SUL DO TERRITORIO


ALERTA AMARELO

Zona Evora--BEJA e EVORA--Zona de Palmela!!

Para Trovoadas algo fortes e possiblidades de formaçoes MULTI-CELULARES de ambito SEVERO que poderao causar pequenos Tornado F0F1!!
As chuvas serao localmente fortes com ventos a acompnhar que poderao atingir localmente 70km/h!!

Ao resto do pais o Alerta sera nulo e apenas ter atençao a chuvas que poderao causar alguns lençois de agua...Enquanto ao vento sera fraco a moderado sendo sentido por algumas rajadas devido á instabiliadade!!

As temp_ serao frescas mas de verao!!!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 09:38)

O Estofex tinha razão. 

Aproxima-se uma frente instável, daquelas que eu gosto para o litoral, com convecção e trovoada no mar.
















Como o CAPE não mostra nada, deixo o antigo Thompson Index, já pouco usado usado mas em determinadas condições mostra melhor a situação que o CAPE ou LI.

Thompson Index (manchas) / Convective Precipitation (linhas)


----------



## fsl (15 Ago 2007 às 10:46)

Vince disse:


> O Estofex tinha razão.
> 
> Aproxima-se uma frente instável, daquelas que eu gosto para o litoral, com convecção e trovoada no mar.
> 
> ...





A que horas se referem estas imagens?


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 10:53)

fsl disse:


> A que horas se referem estas imagens?



A 1ª imagem, o loop, entre as 5:30 e as 8:30 UTC
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi

A 2ª da temperatura das nuvens é das 6:00 UTC

A 3ª das descargas, eram descargas até às 8:00 UTC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rsfloc.html

A 4º é um mapa de previsão do TI para as 12:00 UTC gerado a partir do Lightning Wizard e GFS das 00:00 UTC
http://lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 11:20)

VRSA

Tempo Quente;

Actualizaçao

Situaçao a intensificar-se principalmente para a zona centro / centro sul/centro norte onde mantenho o meu ALERTA AMARELO para:

Precipitaçao;
Possiblidade de Tornado de pouca intensidade;

O sul tambem nao vai escapar; por volta das 18h á possiblidade de Trovoadas e aguaceiros localmente moderados!! E O IM CONTINUA A DORMIR!!

Mas se a borrasca se mantiver na direcçao actual podera afectar mais a sul.

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/12z.htm#

p.s-- maquinas a postos!! a seguir situaçao!!


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2007 às 11:25)

]ToRnAdO[;40391 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> Actualizaçao
> Situaçao a intensificar-se principalmente para a zona centro / centro sul/centro norte onde mantenho o meu ALERTA AMARELO para:



Não sei não. Se olhares para o loop, dá a impressão que a frente está literalmente a evaporar-se....  
Mas pode ser que com a interacção com terra tenha outro tipo de desenvolvimento ao longo da tarde.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 11:31)

Vince disse:


> Não sei não. Se olhares para o loop, dá a impressão que a frente está literalmente a evaporar-se....
> Mas pode ser que com a interacção com terra tenha outro tipo de desenvolvimento ao longo da tarde.



É com isso que conto!! o meteogalicia dá um aumento de de humidade/calor para a hora de chegada da borrasca!! e o CAPE aumento ligeiramente...

Em si perdeu força!! mas vai haver uma divisao celular o que podera dar situaçoes isoladas como a formaçao de Multi-celulas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Ago 2007 às 12:17)

Este Verão promete ficar na lembrança!

CHAVES:


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2007 às 21:40)

Desculpem a pergunta mas onde foram buscar estas previsões ?  



			
				]ToRnAdO[;40378 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Alertas ]Tornado[:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2007 às 22:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas onde foram buscar estas previsões ?



Olá Gerolfil...

Essa previsão do Tornado foi feita por ele. Penso que foi ele que assim interpretou os mapas/informação disponível, porque em lado nenhum verifiquei qualquer potencial para formação de Tornados ou coisa que se pareça...


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2007 às 22:17)

O GFS continua a insistir na nortada intensa na próxima semana com o pico a ser atingido na segunda-feira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2007 às 22:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta mas onde foram buscar estas previsões ?



Essas previsoes sao um recolher de dados que faço. Os modelos apontavam para uma coisa que acaba por vezes quando chega ca ser outra!! totalmente normal!!

Kuando lanço um alerta devria meter as possblidades de ocorrencia!! Nesta era muito fraca mas havia caso se a borrasca chegasse como se pretendia que chegasse!!

Traria Trovoadas, chuva pontualmente forte e com ventos espontaneos de alguma coluna descendente k por ali se forma-se!! era essa a tendencia, mas nao se verificou devido á dissipaçao mais uma vez!!



Fica para a proxima!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2007 às 23:51)

Ok, na próxima vez é melhor  acrescentar a probabilidade de acontecer. E se a probabilidade for mesmo reduzida, então é melhor mesmo acrescentar a probabilidade de não acontecer.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;40437 disse:
			
		

> Essas previsoes sao um recolher de dados que faço. Os modelos apontavam para uma coisa que acaba por vezes quando chega ca ser outra!! totalmente normal!!
> 
> *Kuando lanço um alerta devria meter as possblidades de ocorrencia*!! Nesta era muito fraca mas havia caso se a borrasca chegasse como se pretendia que chegasse!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2007 às 00:00)

_"Durante la jornada de hoy se espera el inicio de una situación de inestabilidad que afectará a todo el cuadrante Noroeste peninsular mientras que en el resto de la Península son previsibles condiciones de estabilidad. La inestabilidad del Noroeste peninsular se debe a la presencia de una borrasca que hoy se sitúa sobre las Islas Británicas y cuya vaguada de aire frío en altura afectará hoy directamente al Noroeste. Mientras, las altas presiones atlánticas se mantienen centradas sobre las Azores sin llegar a afectar al territorio peninsular aunque es previsible que entre hoy y mañana este anticiclón tienda a desplazarse ligeramente hacia el Norte a la vez que comienza a extenderse en forma de cuña hacia el Norte peninsular. Esta borrasca impulsará vientos del Oeste o Suroeste que rolarán a componente Norte hacia el final del día, y sobre todo mañana Jueves, con el desplazamiento de la borrasca hacia el Este y el ascenso en latitud de las altas presiones atlánticas. Esto provocará el próximo Jueves un notable descenso de las temperaturas en toda la mitad Norte que será menos notable cuanto más al Sur. Tras una previsible mejoría entre el Viernes y el Sábado con la entrada de altas presiones en superficie sobre la Península y la disminución de la inestabilidad en altura, los modelos meteorológicos apuntan a una nueva inestabilización atmosférica en las mitades Norte y Este peninsulares entre el Domingo e inicios de la próxima semana con la llegada de nuevo de aire más inestable en altura y una tendencia a la entrada de vientos del Este sobre la fachada mediterránea con la presencia de altas presiones sobre el continente europeo."_

CEAMET


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2007 às 11:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, na próxima vez é melhor  acrescentar a probabilidade de acontecer. E se a probabilidade for mesmo reduzida, então é melhor mesmo acrescentar a probabilidade de não acontecer.



Bons dias malta!!

Em caso de problidades se for menor que 15% ainda nao coloco alerta!! se maior ai sim coloco um alerta ligeiro, pork mais vale prevenir que remediar!!
Muitas vezes que lançei alerta foram mais as bem sucedidas do que as que nao foram! 

Isto foi um caso distinto se bem me lembro o CAPE apontava naquela altura -4 a -6 se me lembro / ventos a 300hpa de 70km/h / e precipitaçao muito elevada em pontos muito localizados/ nivel convecçao ligeiro a moderado/ direcçao da borrasca NO para SE.

Foi destas e outras informaçoes reunidas a que fizeram lançar um pequeno alerta de tornado para a regiao centro do pais!!

Se nao aconteceu foi devido a uma dissipaçao repentina no contacto com a terra!! dai ficou por terra o meu alerta!!

Outra coisa!! detesto nortadas!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Ago 2007 às 19:13)

http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2007 às 11:50)

_Meteograma para Moscavide:_





Para hoje já se prevêem *32 ºC* de temperatura máxima para a minha vila, sendo que depois se dá uma pequena descida que será atenuada por uma nova subida gradual da temperatura até dia 22, em que se atingirão os *35 ºC*.
É de notar que as temperaturas mínimas continuarão frescas, mesmo com estes valores de temperatura máxima.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 14:49)

Alerta AMARELO para o Arquipélago da Madeira (válido até amahã às 06h59UTC):

Nas zonas montanhosas, vento forte de nordeste com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.

Informação do IM


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 21:22)

Os próximos dias serão caracterizados, em Portugal Continental, pelo predomínio de céu pouco nublado ou limpo e *vento moderado a forte, especialmente no litoral e nas terras altas*:

2ª feira: Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, soprando moderado a forte de noroeste com rajadas da ordem dos 75 km/h nas terras altas e no litoral oeste, em especial durante a tarde;

3ª feira: Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, soprando moderado a forte de noroeste com rajadas da ordem dos 75 km/h nas terras altas e no litoral oeste, em especial durante a tarde.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2007 às 21:57)

Durante la jornada de hoy Domingo es previsible un incremento de la inestabilidad en el Norte y Nordeste peninsulares. En niveles altos de la troposfera el extremo Sur de la vaguada de aire frío asociada a una borrasca centrada sobre las Islas Británicas afecta al Norte peninsular siendo previsible que durante la segunda mitad del día llegue más claramente al Nordeste peninsular. En niveles superficiales las altas presiones se mantienen sobre el Atlántico pero se irán extendiendo en forma de cuña anticiclónica hacia el Norte peninsular. Entre la borrasca británica y estas altas presiones se mantendrán los vientos de componente Norte o Noroeste que aportarán humedad y nubosidad al Norte peninsular *además de mantener o reforzar el descenso de las temperaturas*. 
A inicios de la próxima semana se esperan condiciones similares con la borrasca centrada sobre Francia y el centro de Europa y su aire frío en altura afectando, aunque en su parte posterior menos inestable, a zonas desde el Norte o Nordeste peninsular hasta el Mediterráneo. 
A más largo plazo los modelos meteorológicos apuntan que durante la segunda miad de la semana el anticiclón se situará sobre el continente europeo desde donde enviará *vientos que rolarán desde componente Norte-Nordeste hasta componente Este.* 

CEAMET


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 23:49)

Ainda é cedo mas o próximo fim-de-semana pode ser bem animado, principalmente no Sul...


----------



## RMira (20 Ago 2007 às 11:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Ainda é cedo mas o próximo fim-de-semana pode ser bem animado, principalmente no Sul...



Lá está o GFS a brincar conosco outra vez! É um brincalhão! 




Shot at 2007-08-20

Vamos lá nós acreditar neste malandros...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2007 às 16:04)

VRSA

Realmente é uma situaçao muito adversa, mas muito cedo para ser verdade!!

O que acredito neste momento a partir das 108h sera o maior LEVANTE dos ultimos anos com ondas de 4m a 6m de SE. 

Surf Power

Adoro vagalhoes 

Mas é esperar para ver a grande tempestade k estes malucos anunciam!!

ATE LA


----------



## squidward (20 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

pelo menos no weather.com dão chuva e trovoadas para Santarém no Domingo (26 Ago.) vamos la ver.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 18:38)

Bem, o GFS na saída 12Z agrava o cenário para Domingo...vamos aguardar...mas a tendência está aí.

Comecem a esquecer a praia para o próximo fim-de-semana...


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 18:46)

De facto a situação é um pouco explosiva, mas ainda falta muito tempo...e só nós sabemos como os modelos mudam rápidamente...

Situação para acompanhar....


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2007 às 19:42)

[/URL][/IMG]
 a precipitação prevista para Olhão cerca de 13.0 mm em Agosto é uma boa rega






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Estas imagens acho dão uma situação algo perigosa para sábado no Algarve e Alentejo, acho que é uma situação para continuar a acompanhar


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 23:28)

Esta saída suavizou a situação para Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 23:35)

É preciso ter um pouco de cuidado ao fazer este tipo de previsões, caso contrário caímos no ridículo, salvo seja.

[QUOTE=']

O que acredito neste momento a partir das 108h sera o maior LEVANTE dos ultimos anos com *ondas de 4m a 6m de SE*. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2007 às 23:55)

Gerofil disse:


> É preciso ter um pouco de cuidado ao fazer este tipo de previsões, caso contrário caímos no ridículo, salvo seja.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_cartas.html at 120h 

4m a 6m a arrebentar na costa!!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 00:13)

*Carta de Mar a 120 H*






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2007 às 11:00)

VRSA

Gerofil-- Ve em forma de Peninsula, é mais detalhado!!

Ja agora outros sites: www.aljezursurf.com
www.beachcam.com (este é o menos fiavel)
www.wannasurf.com

A propagaçao de um Swell (ondulaçao), principalmente num golfo estreito como o de Cadiz,é muito mais rapido e por vezes feroz e nao é por meros 20km de distancia que deixa de acontecer!! A watch coast é mais detalhado e é mais facil de fazer uma previsao mais consistente do que o IM!! A mancha dos 4/5m esta la  agora é so ve-las chegar e ganhar força!!

Á 3 semanas a propagaçao do SWELL de SE era bem menor e bateu com 3,5m ao contrario dos 1,5m anunciados pelo IM!! Esta situaçao esta bem pior 'melhor'  Eu aguardo confiante por este LEVANTE!!!

VAI SER DO MELHOR

DO YOU WANNA SURF GERO???


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 13:49)

"_A partir de hoy se inicia sobre la Península Ibérica una situación de inestabilidad, por otro lado un tanto inusual para encontrarnos todavía en pleno verano, y que además podría llegar a provocar precipitaciones intensas en algunos puntos, comenzando ya hoy por el Cantábrico oriental, pero pudiéndose extender después a algún punto de la fachada mediterránea. En principio todo viene originado por la presencia de una importante depresión fría aislada sobre Francia, que lleva asociada en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera un importante embolsamiento de aire frío, de hasta -20ºC a unos 5500mts de altitud. Este embolsamiento ha comenzado a moverse en dirección Sur hacia la Península. El anticiclón se retira claramente al interior del Atlántico, adoptando una disposición Nordeste-Suroeste que fuerza el aislamiento y movimiento hacia el Sur de la depresión fría, y creando además junto con esta, una corriente notable de vientos del Norte sobre el Mar Cantábrico hacia la Península. Las presiones también tienden a ser cada vez más bajas sobre la mayor parte de la Península. Ya a lo largo del día de hoy el embolsamiento de aire frío entrará en la Península, desplazándose paulatinamente hacia el Sur. Cabe resaltar que llega a entrar la isoterma de -15ºC a 5600mts sobre la mayor parte del Norte e interior peninsular, lo que supone un aire muy frío para la época del año en que nos encontramos, y que puede crear una acusada inestabilidad vertical con respecto a las temperaturas relativamente altas de superficie. Por tanto la formación de tormentas en los próximos días puede dar lugar a granizadas, y en puntos localizados podían ser intensas o muy intensas._"

CEAMET


----------



## Brigantia (21 Ago 2007 às 18:16)

O GFS voltou a colocar potencial para o fim-de-semana...mas ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## squidward (21 Ago 2007 às 18:50)

agora ando a torcer para que venha uma trovoadazinha, para experimentar a minha nova Kodak, espero que seja já no próximo fim-de-semana


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2007 às 20:27)

[/URL][/IMG]

Será que não alteram até sábado , seria um espectáculo com Cape -8 no Algarve seria algo potente ou muito severo???


----------



## Minho (21 Ago 2007 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que não alteram até sábado , seria um espectáculo com Cape -8 no Algarve seria algo potente ou muito severo???



Era muito severo mesmo...

*Mas*, o GFS e os modelos de previsão numérica são muito instáveis de saída para saída nas previsão das DANAS. Já temos verificado que em termos de previsões de DANAS e vagas de frio o GFS lida muito mal... Teremos que aguardar no mínimo até sexta-feira para termos um grau de confiança minimamente aceitável


----------



## squidward (22 Ago 2007 às 00:17)

isto era lindo....


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 09:09)

Bom dia bom dia!!!
Então parece que este fim-de-semana vai estar mau tempo.
O meu programazito de meteo dix que a partir de sexta as coisas mudam, que pode chover e ficar muito nublado.
Aguardo por informações, e que sejam boas. Lo0l


----------



## RMira (22 Ago 2007 às 09:14)

CMPunk disse:


> Bom dia bom dia!!!
> Então parece que este fim-de-semana vai estar mau tempo.
> O meu programazito de meteo dix que a partir de sexta as coisas mudam, que pode chover e ficar muito nublado.
> Aguardo por informações, e que sejam boas. Lo0l



Sim, quer dizer, pelo menos alguma instabilidade atomsférica vamos ter. Agora como seria de prever o GFS voltou a retirar algum do potencial e dá-lo de novo aos espanhóis (que levam tudo). Será que vamos ficar a xuxar no dedo na última run antes do acontecimento? Não me espantava, ainda à pouco tempo aconteceu isso. Isto parece tipo roleta, umas runs colocam mais instabilidade a oeste outras mais para o interior...e geralmente é o interior que a leva.


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 09:23)

Consegui ver umas imagens de GFS para Sábado e parece que vai estar mesmo mau.


Aqui deixo o link para quem estiver interresado 

http://www.wunderground.com/modelmaps/maps.asp?model=GFS&domain=EU


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 09:27)

Falando por mim pelas imagens que acho que aqui Faro se vai safar até as a noite, pelo que vi só a partir das 22 horas complica aqui para baixo.

Mas já se sabe como é o tempo, muda assim do nada.

Ainda hoje é Quarta, até sabado pode mudar muita coisa.

Mas como disseram temos de esperar até sexta para ver.


----------



## RMira (22 Ago 2007 às 11:12)

Esta última saídas das 06Z coloca "fogo" em cima de Portugal continental. Temos lifted index que em certos pontos pode atingir -8, significa isto que à luz da escala:

The Lifted Index (LI) 
RANGE IN K COLOR AMOUNT OF INSTABILITY THUNDERSTORM PROBABILITY 
more than 11 BLUE Extremely stable conditions Thunderstorms unlikely 
8 to 11 LIGHT BLUE Very stable conditions Thunderstorms unlikely 
4 to 7 GREEN Stable conditions Thunderstorms unlikely 
0 to 3 LIGHT GREEN Mostly stable conditions Thunderstorm unlikely 
-3 to -1 YELLOW Slightly unstable Thunderstorms possible 
-5 to -4 ORANGE Unstable Thunderstorms probable 
-7 to -6 RED Highly unstable Severe thunderstorms possible 
less than -7 VIOLET Extremely unstable Violent thunderstorms, tornadoes possible 

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/lftx_frame.htm

Coloca ainda precipitações fortissimas no nosso país (mas todos sabemos a instabilidade dos modelos por isso, vamos vendo o evoluir). A situação continua instável e muda modelo após modelo. O mais provável é ir alterar outra vez (neste momento faltam pouco mais de 60h para o inicio do "espectáculo") mas por enquanto vamos seguindo com muita atenção.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2007 às 11:37)

Realmente é muito fogo para quem espera à tanto tempo.

Olhem para isto, que grave....que bom


----------



## Brigantia (22 Ago 2007 às 12:59)

Bem, mas que cenário...a situação a confirmar-se pode ser complicada...


----------



## filipept (22 Ago 2007 às 13:08)

Com esse cenário todos ficavamos contentes, de norte a sul


----------



## Brigantia (22 Ago 2007 às 13:57)

Mas que fim-de-semana aí vem...

Meteorograma de Bragança.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2007 às 15:00)

VRSA

Pois bem, parece cada vez mais confirmado a grande instabilidade para o fim de semana http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/00z.htm# !!

Parece que isto vai tremer de tanta trovoada!!

Neste momento a SE na zona da cidade de Cadiz exitem formaçoes de celulas!! Sao bastante visiveis da posiçao em que me encontro...posso garantir que sao umas belas torres!!e estao a formar-se 'á velocidade da luz' !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2007 às 15:38)

Southwestern Iberian Peninsula, northern Africa

Although low-level moisture is limited and capping inversion is rather strong, QG forcing in the range of the propagating strong upper jet as well as low-level forcing may be strong enough to initiate thunderstorms that will benefit from strong DLS and will rapidly become supercells. Large hail and severe wind gusts seem to be possible. Limiting factor is that instability and forcing will be relatively weak. Thunderstorms are forecast to weaken after sunset.

www.estofex.org

A INSTABILIDADE COMEÇOU!!!

A formaçao das celulas continuam á maxima força a SE de VRSA!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2007 às 16:02)

[/URL][/IMG]

incrível em Agosto cerca de 51 mm no Algarve se isto confirmar-se vai causar inundações, mas quero ver com os meus próprios olhos acho que anda tudo louco


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 16:07)

Bem pessoal eu pouco percebuh de meteo mas gosto sempre de ir aprendendo. lo0l

Taum ker dizer ke no fim-de-semana vamos ter muito trovoada e chuva?
Então mas que se passa para ir acontecer issu??


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 16:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> incrível em Agosto cerca de 51 mm no Algarve se isto confirmar-se vai causar inundações, mas quero ver com os meus próprios olhos acho que anda tudo louco



Bem mas ai os dados de chuva tá a dizer o ke chove para os proximos dias???
Bem ja tou tramado, lo0l aki em faro tambem deve chover kuase o mesmo.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 16:15)

[QUOTE=']
A INSTABILIDADE COMEÇOU!!!
A formaçao das celulas continuam á maxima força a SE de VRSA!![/QUOTE]

É bastante longe daí. Parece estar limitado ao S e SE de Espanha e não impressiona de todo para já. E a aparecer mais alguma coisa mais perto tinha que ser agora, e não vejo sinais disso. Parece mais provável (mas pouco) haver qualquer coisa no norte do país do que no sul.

*16:00 (15:00z)*






Como já disse uma vez ou outra, o Estofex tem um problema grave que é o da sua desactualização, pois é um projecto voluntário dependente da disponibilidade pessoal dos forecaster's. 

É importante ver a data dos avisos, este que referiste é de ontem às 23:50z, pelo que foi feito provavelmente com dados de run's das 12 ou 18z de ontem. Ora quando falamos de instabilidade, isso é demasiado tempo. Quando os avisos são feitos na manhã do próprio dia tenho tendência a confiar um pouco mais neles. Uma forma de ultrapassar isso e não avaliar a situação de forma errada, é durante o dia ir controlando o que se passa por exemplo nas imagens satélite e comprovar se há mesmo algum sinal do que foi previsto. O que não é o caso. Pelo menos para já.


----------



## RMira (22 Ago 2007 às 16:17)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem mas ai os dados de chuva tá a dizer o ke chove para os proximos dias???
> Bem ja tou tramado, lo0l aki em faro tambem deve chover kuase o mesmo.




É apenas uma previsão e, geralmente, à medida que nos aproximamos do momento vai diminuindo a intensidade da chuva.

Não sei se poderemos designar isto como uma DANA ou não (não sou muito expert nisto). Se for uma DANA está aqui o que causa esta inversão no estado do tempo tão momentânea http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero19/meteorologiaXII.asp


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 16:23)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem pessoal eu pouco percebuh de meteo mas gosto sempre de ir aprendendo. lo0l
> 
> Taum ker dizer ke no fim-de-semana vamos ter muito trovoada e chuva?
> Então mas que se passa para ir acontecer issu??



Como não estás muito por dentro disso, não te preocupes em excesso. Os colegas de forum estão a falar de dados de modelos de previsão numérica, que são previsões feitas por complicados sistemas informáticos. Por vezes exageram bastante e à medida que o tempo de aproxima vão corrigindo. A 3 dias do fim de semana ainda existe uma boa dose de incerteza.


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 16:25)

Vince disse:


> Como não estás muito por dentro disso, não te preocupes em excesso. Os colegas de forum estão a falar de dados de modelos de previsão numérica, que são previsões feitas por complicados sistemas informáticos. Por vezes exageram bastante e à medida que o tempo de aproxima vão corrigindo. A 3 dias do fim de semana ainda existe uma boa dose de incerteza.



Pois nisso tens razao, só na sexta feira é ke deve ter a certeza do ke pode acontecer, mas por acaso até gostava ke fixexe assim umas trovoadas ke á algum tempo ke nao veju nd. lo0l


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2007 às 16:32)

Mas a precipitação que coloquei é zona Faro/Olhão e ao contrário das outras vezes vem aumentando dia para dia e não diminuindo o 1º k coloquei apontava cerca de 13 mm agora este aponta 51 mm eu também achó estranho, mas o ano passado em Agosto não sei bem o dia choveu em cerca de meia hora a uma hora 13 mm e em Portimão choveu 34 mm , vamos esperar para ver


----------



## CMPunk (22 Ago 2007 às 16:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas a precipitação que coloquei é zona Faro/Olhão e ao contrário das outras vezes vem aumentando dia para dia e não diminuindo o 1º k coloquei apontava cerca de 13 mm agora este aponta 51 mm eu também achó estranho, mas o ano passado em Agosto não sei bem o dia choveu em cerca de meia hora a uma hora 13 mm e em Portimão choveu 34 mm , vamos esperar para ver



Ya ai no ano passado no final de Agosto choveu assim um pouco.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2007 às 17:10)

O que aponta o WXSIM para aqui no periodo de turbulência. Trovoada e cerca de 24mm de chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2007 às 17:12)

Vince disse:


> É bastante longe daí. Parece estar limitado ao S e SE de Espanha e não impressiona de todo para já. E a aparecer mais alguma coisa mais perto tinha que ser agora, e não vejo sinais disso. Parece mais provável (mas pouco) haver qualquer coisa no norte do país do que no sul.
> 
> A unica coisa que impressiona é a rapidez de formaçao!!
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2007 às 17:20)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mais uma imagem da precipitação prevista para o algarve dentro de 72 horas


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 17:31)

]ToRnAdO[;40908 disse:
			
		

> Não é tambem uma imagem de satelite que ira desmentir os meus olhos, poix parece estar localizada (as 2 celulas) na zona Cadiz!!
> E cada vez estao maiores...th de ir tirar uma foto!!



Os olhos engam sim, especialmente com CB's. Pelo menos os meus engam-me  É normal. Já não é a primeira vez que vejo células que penso estarem a uns 30/40km e elas estão a mais de 100/150km no Alentejo, quase em Espanha.

*17:00 (16z)*












Mas faz lá então uns registos, se as vês daí devem ser potentes pois estão muito longe, a mais de 200km.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2007 às 17:37)

Vince disse:


> Os olhos engam sim, especialmente com CB's. Pelo menos os meus engam-me  É normal. Já não é a primeira vez que vejo células que penso estarem a uns 30/40km e elas estão a mais de 100/150km no Alentejo, quase em Espanha.
> 
> *17:00 (16z)*
> 
> ...



epah...ja reparei nisso e tem-se dar razao a quem tem

Posso garantir que tem torres bem formadas!!

GRANDES OLHOS EHEHEHEHE

Parecem ser Multi-Celulas daqui, com 2 bigornas bem formadas e 3 na formaçao!! se do tipo severo ou nao...isso ja nao sei!!


----------



## Kraliv (22 Ago 2007 às 18:08)

Boas,

Las fuertes lluvias provocan decenas de llamadas al 112 en Fuengirola y Mijas 
18:25. SUR.es / AGENCIAS
Una tromba de agua ha dejado unos 50 litros por metro cuadrado en la Costa del Sol y se activa la alerta naranja. 



Foto: Jackie Hullway






La lluvia obliga a desalojar el parque acuático de Mijas
Quince conductores tuvieron que ser rescatados al quedar atrapados en el interior de sus vehículos sin que se registraran heridos
22.08.07 - 18:23 - EFE | MÁLAGA


http://www.diariosur.es/20070822/lo...ogia-activa-alerta-amarilla-200708221112.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Ago 2007 às 19:40)

k dizem disto???

http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif


----------



## Mago (22 Ago 2007 às 20:18)

]ToRnAdO[;40926 disse:
			
		

> k dizem disto???
> 
> http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/mm5_00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif



Bem parece que os Espanhois é que vao levar com a melhor ou unica fatia do bolo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2007 às 20:21)

Mago disse:


> Bem parece que os Espanhois é que vao levar com a melhor ou unica fatia do bolo...



Para não variar! As trovoadas não são faceis de localizar (prever), pois vai depender de onde se formarem os nucleos tormentosos! Pode trovejar em qualquer lugar abrangido por tais condições!


----------



## Minho (22 Ago 2007 às 22:48)

Com DISA ou não a verdade é que o resto de Agosto não aponta para uma única vaga de calor...   Muito pelo contrário parece-me que esta segunda quinzena vai ser bem mais fresca que a primeira.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Ago 2007 às 23:08)

Na minha terra a coisa estará mais ou menos assim:

http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO/21/Paradela3.html

Parece que desta vez o sul foi o galardoado!


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2007 às 03:26)

O GFS prevê 25 mm para Faro e mais de 30 mm para o sotavento algarvio, o que é bem mais que o normal para o mês inteiro. Vai ser um fim de semana interessante nessa zona, excepto para os turistas.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 04:01)

Bem se chover mesmo 25mm aqui em Faro vai ser muito mau. 

Lá vou ter de ficar em casa.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 09:47)

Bem pessoal o mau tempo vai mesmo acontecer.
Pelo menos é o que diz no Correio da Manha.

Preparem o guarda chuva para a chuva que vem a caminho.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

Calma calma!!! Algo de errado se está a passar.
Estive agora a ver o mapa GFS no Underground e já nao mostra o mau tempo que vinha, desapareceu completamente. 

Ou houve engano ou então não sei o que se passa. Lo0l.

Aqui deixo o link para verem: http://www.wunderground.com/modelmaps/maps.asp?model=GFS&domain=EU


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> incrível em Agosto cerca de 51 mm no Algarve se isto confirmar-se vai causar inundações, mas quero ver com os meus próprios olhos acho que anda tudo louco




Agora comparemos com a última saída (0Z) e tiremos conclusões:





Não quero dizer com isto que não sejam formadas células pontuais mas não penso que se possa generalizar a um ponto específico. Penso que nisto o Vince tem razão, teremos de aguardar mesmo pela última saída antes da situação para estarmos quase 100% confiantes do que podemos esperar. Digo, contudo, que penso que irão colocar novamente mais precipitação, aliás tem sido isso que têm feito (porem e tirarem precipitação). Esperemos então pela


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 09:59)

Aqui deixo imagem de satélite. Será que vai estar mesmo mau tempo? Lol


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 10:04)

Pois eu tambem estive a ver um mapa de GFS para previsão de Sábado e o mau tempo que estava lá desapareceu de Portugal, e a ultima vez que tinha visto foi ás 4 da manha e já dizia que chuvia, agora vi e desapreceu tudo.

Teremos de esperar até amanha.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 10:18)

Bem já estive a ver em outro site outro mapa de GFS a previsão de sábado e não dá chuva nehuma. Lo0l

Vou deixar aqui 3 links para verem.

Sábado ás 06:00:
http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?niv=SFC&date=20070823&run=00&proy=054&zone=SP00

Sábado ás 12:00:
http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?niv=SFC&date=20070823&run=00&proy=060&zone=SP00

Sábado ás 18:00:
http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?niv=SFC&date=20070823&run=00&proy=066&zone=SP00


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 10:19)

CMPunk disse:


> Pois eu tambem estive a ver um mapa de GFS para previsão de Sábado e o mau tempo que estava lá desapareceu de Portugal, e a ultima vez que tinha visto foi ás 4 da manha e já dizia que chuvia, agora vi e desapreceu tudo.
> 
> Teremos de esperar até amanha.



Penso que teremos de esperar mesmo pela saida das 06Z de sábado, essa sim será decisiva. A convectividade está lá, se bem que já nos foi muito mais favorável:





A saída das 06Z agora será muito importante pois dirá se a DANA se mantem ou não. Eu acredito que se manterá. Vamos ver...

Estou-me a recordar de há umas semanas atrás que tudo se esfumou na saída final!


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 10:25)

mirones disse:


> A saída das 06Z agora será muito importante pois dirá se a DANA se mantem ou não. Eu acredito que se manterá. Vamos ver...
> 
> Estou-me a recordar de há umas semanas atrás que tudo se esfumou na saída final!



Então e quando é que sai a 06Z?
E já agora o que é uma 06Z?
Lo0l ainda percebu pouco dos significados.


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 10:30)

CMPunk disse:


> Então e quando é que sai a 06Z?
> E já agora o que é uma 06Z?
> Lo0l ainda percebu pouco dos significados.



As saídas podes ver em inumeros sites mas recomendo-te este:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Existem 4 saídas num dia:

-0Z, 06Z, 12Z, 18Z (o número representa a hora nesse fuso horário)

Para saberes quando a previsão começa a sair faz, por exemplo: 06h+4h30m e isto para qualquer saída, é só adicionares 4h30m.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 10:48)

Pois.
O unico problema é que não percebuh lá muito bem o que quer dizer as cores do mapa.
Nos outro já se percebe bem que á nuvens porque aparece as manchas e isso.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2007 às 10:53)

Tens que ir com calma CMPunk. Se tiveres duvidas sobre alguns mapas o pessoal ajuda.

Entretanto a run z06 ja mete de novo precipitaçao.

Deixo estas 2 que são as com mais precipitaçao mas os seguintes "dizem" que não para de chover no continente até segunda à noite.

Se eu fosse a eles não mexia mais


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 10:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens que ir com calma CMPunk. Se tiveres duvidas sobre alguns mapas o pessoal ajuda.
> 
> Entretanto a run z06 ja mete de novo precipitaçao.



É verdade HotSpot (direi mesmo segundo esta saída seria um massacre para o Sul de Portugal!):





É o que temos vindo a ver, vai tirar e por até sábado às 0 ou 06Z e parece por esta saída que a DANA voltou ao local correcto:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn7216.png


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2007 às 11:55)

Isto está lindo, uns run's metem outros tiram, já não acredito em nada só vendo, mesmo em cima não sei não  esperar para ver e o correio da Manhã de hoje diz chuva intensa no algarve a partir de amanhã.


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 12:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto está lindo, uns run's metem outros tiram, já não acredito em nada só vendo, mesmo em cima não sei não  esperar para ver e o correio da Manhã de hoje diz chuva intensa no algarve a partir de amanhã.



6ª Feira, 24 de Agosto de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde na região Sul e interior Centro, onde há condições
favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, no litoral Oeste,
durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14-17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1,5 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20-21ºC 

Sábado, 25 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do Centro e Sul, podendo
ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas.
Pequena subida da temperatura nas regiões do Norte e pequena
descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Sul. 

Domingo, 26 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) predominando de sueste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do interior Norte e
do Centro, podendo ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Norte. 

Fonte IM:http://www.meteo.pt


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 12:09)

Já agora fica aqui o meteograma de Setúbal (das 06z):


----------



## Seavoices (23 Ago 2007 às 12:12)

mirones disse:


> 6ª Feira, 24 de Agosto de 2007
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir
> da tarde na região Sul e interior Centro, onde há condições
> ...



Com essas previsões e com os modelos, é mais do que provável de que existem condições para termos algumas tempestades no interior centro e Sul durante o fim-de-semana.

Nem parece que a revolta dos modelos venha a mudar muito a situação, mas vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas e ver no que isto dá!

Vamos ter um fim-de-semana animado (logo este que não vou passar em Lisboa)


----------



## Maeglin (23 Ago 2007 às 12:43)

Aqui vai chover ao que parece


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 13:32)

Epa, desculpem lá mas não resisti (para mais tarde recordar!):


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 13:55)

mirones disse:


> Epa, desculpem lá mas não resisti (para mais tarde recordar!):



Pois é para recordar, só que essa imagem é tudo menos animadora (para essa localização). Repara como a linha da precipitação verde, main run, ou seja dessa saída das 6z, nada tem a ver com as outras do ensemble ou com a média (linha branca). 
É uma linha solitária, para esse local, o que não quer dizer que noutros locais o ensemble não seja mais equilibrado, relativamente à precipitação.

Este Run das 6z está quase de certeza a pôr em Portugal um MCS/SCM (sistema convectivo de Mesoescala), mas tenho duvidas que isto se mantenha. Ou tenho pouco fé, pois estamos cansados de ver estes cenários a encolher com o tempo. 
Com os valores tão altos de CAPE/LI, com a Cut-Off mesmo em cima de nós a gerar forte vorticidade, tornados e/ou trombas de água seriam possiveis de acontecer, mas para isso vamos esperar pelo Estofex e os mapas do Lightining wizard de sábado de manhã. Mas o run anterior das 00z tinha enfraquecido a Cut-Off Low (DANA ou DISA pra gente no Meteopt). Isto vai ser tudo suavizado de certeza. Mas se o IM também já embarcou na instabilidade, é sinal que os output's dos modelos europeus a que eles tem melhor acesso do que nós também estão no mesmo caminho que o GFS. Com muito ou pouco, extremo ou apenas animado, alguma coisa de interessante há de sobrar.

Mas amanhã já teremos bons sinais disto tudo se confirmar ou não. Se daqui a 24H a situação real for esta que o GFS prevê, a animação está garantida, pois a CutOff/Dana nascerá a partir desta trough/vaguada que é profunda, até Marrocos. Onde vai chegar a festa e a intensidade, isso já é outra história.

(amanhã)


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 14:34)

_"La Península Ibérica sigue bajo el dominio de una masa de aire de origen polar que, a pesar de encontrarnos en Agosto, provoca temperaturas claramente  frescas para la época del año en que nos encontramos, así como una situación de inestabilidad significativa en muchas regiones. La disposición de las altas presiones en el interior del atlántico, volcadas de Suroeste a Nordeste y extendiéndose hasta Escandinavia y el Norte de Rusia, ha acabado por bloquear  una zona fría y de bajas presiones que desde Francia ha acabado extendiéndose a toda la Península Ibérica. Se trata de una depresión fría que sigue centrada sobre Francia, pero que, en forma de una profunda vaguada  en altitud, se extiende a toda la Península Ibérica, con temperaturas bastante frías en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera. Así, temperaturas de -15ºC a unos 5600mts de altitud, están afectando no sólo a Francia sino también a la mitad Nordeste de España. Ello aporta por tanto condiciones para que pueda darse una acusada inestabilidad vertical, aunque de momento donde más se ha manifestado esa inestabilidad es en el Cantábrico y puntos del tercio Nordeste peninsular. Recordemos que los pasados días indicábamos que la profundización de esta vaguada hacia el Sur podría acabar gestando una segunda depresión fría al Sur de la Península Ibérica, mientras que ya se debilitaría la de Francia. Esta segunda sería más reducida, pero muy activa en el sentido de que podría causar tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes en puntos de Andalucía, o bien del Levante peninsular. Pues bien, finalmente esta depresión fría se formará mañana Viernes demasiado al Suroeste y más débil de lo previsto anteriormente, de forma que la previsión hoy ya no apunta a que se produzcan precipitaciones intensas en estas zonas del Sur o Este peninsular durante el fin de semana. Con todo, el flujo de vientos de Levante en la mitad Sur peninsular, y especialmente en el litoral del Sureste y Levante, va a ser notable, lo que ayudará a que tengamos un ambiente inestable, con precipitaciones en principio sólo moderadas en la Comunidad Valenciana a partir del Viernes, aunque no descartaremos que lleguen a ser puntualmente algo fuertes, o relativamente persistentes, en puntos del litoral de la mitad Sur de la Comunidad. También habrá a partir del fin de semana probabilidad de algunas tormentas moderadas, o puntualmente alguna algo fuerte, en otros puntos del Sur o del centro de la Península. Con todo, todavía deben seguirse las futuras actualizaciones en la previsión, ya que todavía no se descarta totalmente que estas precipitaciones puedan adquirir el carácter de muy fuertes a lo largo del fin de semana, aunque ya decimos que hoy ya vemos probabilidades menores de que ello acabe sucediendo."_

Ceamet


----------



## squidward (23 Ago 2007 às 14:52)

Era bom que ficasse assim...


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 15:05)

Vince disse:


> Pois é para recordar, só que essa imagem é tudo menos animadora (para essa localização). Repara como a linha da precipitação verde, main run, ou seja dessa saída das 6z, nada tem a ver com as outras do ensemble ou com a média (linha branca).
> É uma linha solitária, para esse local, o que não quer dizer que noutros locais o ensemble não seja mais equilibrado, relativamente à precipitação.
> 
> Este Run das 6z está quase de certeza a pôr em Portugal um MCS/SCM (sistema convectivo de Mesoescala), mas tenho duvidas que isto se mantenha. Ou tenho pouco fé, pois estamos cansados de ver estes cenários a encolher com o tempo.
> Com os valores tão altos de CAPE/LI, com a Cut-Off mesmo em cima de nós a gerar forte vorticidade, tornados e/ou trombas de água seriam possiveis de acontecer, mas para isso vamos esperar pelo Estofex e os mapas do Lightining wizard de sábado de manhã. Mas o run anterior das 00z tinha enfraquecido a Cut-Off Low (DANA ou DISA pra gente no Meteopt). Isto vai ser tudo suavizado de certeza. Mas se o IM também já embarcou na instabilidade, é sinal que os output's dos modelos europeus a que eles tem melhor acesso do que nós também estão no mesmo caminho que o GFS. Com muito ou pouco, extremo ou apenas animado, alguma coisa de interessante há de sobrar.



Pois, e provavelmente essa imagem irá numa próxima saída estar assim ou parecido mas para outro local de Portugal, tamanha é a imprevisibilidade dos factos.


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 16:17)

Venha a saída das 12Z, faltam sensivelmente 20 minutos para que se tenham desenvolvimentos do caso que nos ocupa neste momento, o que se irá passar no fim de semana?!?!


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 16:22)

mirones disse:


> Venha a saída das 12Z, faltam sensivelmente 20 minutos para que se tenham desenvolvimentos do caso que nos ocupa neste momento, o que se irá passar no fim de semana?!?!





ok, fico a aguardar novidades


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 16:39)

Maeglin disse:


> Aqui vai chover ao que parece



parece k sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

DIA 25 (SABADO)

NUBOSO A MUY NUBOSO EN EL INTERIOR DE LA PENINSULA, CON CHUBASCOS
DEBILES A MODERADOS, QUE SERAN MAS PROBABLES E INTENSOS, Y
ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA, EN EL CENTRO Y CUADRANTE SUROESTE,
PUDIENDO SER FUERTES O MUY FUERTES EN ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL. EN EL
RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y EN BALEARES, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON
PROBABILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS EN GENERAL DEBILES, Y POSIBLEMENTE CON
TORMENTA, EN EL AREA MEDITERRANEA. EN CANARIAS, NUBOSO EN EL
NORTE DE LAS ISLAS, Y POCO NUBOSO EN EL SUR.

SALVO EN EL SUROESTE DONDE ES POSIBLE QUE DESCIENDAN,  EN EL
RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, LAS TEMPERATURAS ASCENDERAN
LIGERAMENTE, SIENDO EL ASCENSO MAS ACUSADO EN EL TERCIO NORTE. EN
CANARIAS, SIN CAMBIOS.

VIENTO MODERADO DE COMPONENTE E EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, CON
INTERVALOS FUERTES EN EL CUADRANTE SURESTE PENISNULAR Y AREA
MEDITERRANEA. EN CANARIAS, DEL N FLOJO A MODERADO.

Fonte: IM (Espanha)

Para a andaluzia ocidental aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes, logo o Algarve pode ser claramente afectado.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2007 às 17:01)

Primeiras impressões, esta Run z12 tira um pouco de precipitação e cape mas é muito parecida com a anterior.

Aqui fica uma imagem para comparar com a saida anterior.

Ainda não é nada certo, mas quem tem bens susceptiveis a inundações é melhor começar a preparar para o pior.


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 17:02)

chuvinha com fartura, venha ela


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2007 às 17:08)

Mais um modelo agora Hirlam através do IM espanhol indica cerca de 30 a 50 mm para sábado entre 6 horas e as 12 horas






[/URL][/IMG]

Fonte: INM


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 17:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um modelo agora Hirlam através do IM espanhol indica cerca de 30 a 50 mm para sábado entre 6 horas e as 12 horas
> Fonte: INM



Interessante, porque acho que este é de curto prazo e mesoecala para espanha do europeu e a situação é muito parecida com a do GFS:






A ver o que sai do Hirlam para depois de sábado 12z


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2007 às 17:35)

O Instituto de Meteorologia também já vai na onda. Vejam a previsão para o fim-de-semana...

Sábado, 25 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do Centro e Sul, podendo
ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas.
Pequena subida da temperatura nas regiões do Norte e pequena
descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Sul.

Domingo, 26 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) predominando de sueste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do interior Norte e
do Centro, podendo ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Norte.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 18:30)

Predicción General para España, mañana 

DIA 23 DE AGOSTO DE 2007 A LAS 19:00 HORA OFICIAL.

EN BALEARES, CATALUNA, MITAD SUR PENINSULAR, ZONA CENTRO, SUR DE
ARAGON, CEUTA Y MELILLA AUMENTO DE LA NUBOSIDAD CON CHUBASCOS
DEBILES, OCASIONALMENTE MODERADOS Y CON TORMENTA, *MAS FRECUENTES EN EL AREA MEDITERRANEA, DONDE PUEDEN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL Y EN CEUTA*. EN EL AREA CANTABRICA,
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A MODERADAS, DISPERSAS EN EL RESTO DEL
NORTE PENINSULAR, NO ESPERANDOSE EN EL SUR DE GALICIA. EN
CANARIAS NUBOSO EN EL NORTE TENDIENDO A POCO NUBOSO.

INM


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 18:46)

Bem parece que vamos ter muita chuva pela frente. 
Já tive a ver alguns mapas de GFS e vem chuva e não é pouca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2007 às 21:00)

Dado o CAPE ter um valor elevado aqui no Algarve e no sul do país, poderá existir alguma probabilidade de se formar algum tornado ou algo de muito extremo que pode mesmo causar inundações localmente, sei que ainda é cedo que pode mudar tudo mesmo à última hora, e lembro-me de uns 4 anos que vinha uma tempestade com precipitações extremas para o Algarve, tudo ficou em alerta e nada aconteceu nem uma pinga sequer caiu no chão, devido que a precipitação ocorreu no mar e em Marrocos, por isso, mais vale esperar para ver.


----------



## CMPunk (23 Ago 2007 às 21:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dado o CAPE ter um valor elevado aqui no Algarve e no sul do país, poderá existir alguma probabilidade de se formar algum tornado ou algo de muito extremo que pode mesmo causar inundações localmente, sei que ainda é cedo que pode mudar tudo mesmo à última hora, e lembro-me de uns 4 anos que vinha uma tempestade com precipitações extremas para o Algarve, tudo ficou em alerta e nada aconteceu nem uma pinga sequer caiu no chão, devido que a precipitação ocorreu no mar e em Marrocos, por isso, mais vale esperar para ver.



Um tornado??? Isso é muito mau!!!! 
Bem é melhor esperar para ver.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Ago 2007 às 21:12)

http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?&date=20070823&run=12&zone=SP00&proy=054


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 21:20)

MeteoPtg disse:


> http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?&date=20070823&run=12&zone=SP00&proy=054



E este http://www.ogimet.com/show_foremaps.php?&date=20070823&run=12&zone=SP00&proy=060 coloca os distritos de Setúbal e Lisboa em alerta. Vamos ver a próxima saída.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dado o CAPE ter um valor elevado aqui no Algarve e no sul do país, poderá existir alguma probabilidade de se formar algum tornado ou algo de muito extremo que pode mesmo causar inundações localmente, sei que ainda é cedo que pode mudar tudo mesmo à última hora, e lembro-me de uns 4 anos que vinha uma tempestade com precipitações extremas para o Algarve, tudo ficou em alerta e nada aconteceu nem uma pinga sequer caiu no chão, devido que a precipitação ocorreu no mar e em Marrocos, por isso, mais vale esperar para ver.



Se tudo se mantivesse como está, ou seja, mantendo a força e posição desta depressão nos niveis altos (ULL Upper Level low) que depois evolui para Cut-off Low (isolada), mais conhecida por DANA pelos espanhois ou DISA no Meteopt, conjugada com estes os elevados niveis de CAPE/LI, sim, existe alguma hipotese. Se se gerarem células convectivas e estas acabarem por ser intensas, a vorticidade (rotação) que existe na atmosfera gerada por este tipo de depressões pode induzir em determinada altura e sob certas condições um movimento rotativo a uma célula convectiva, podendo esta evoluir para supercélula e gerar fenónomos do tipo tornado. Dada a próximidade do centro da cut-off com as áreas de elevada instabilidade, essa possibilidade aumenta, pois quanto mais próximo estiverem do centro da cutoff, mais rápido é o movimento/vorticidade dela. Normalmente nas Cut-off's dos últimos tempos, a instabilidade nunca está próxima do centro , está mais afastada(geralmente está em espanha), porque quando elas nos tem aparecido pelo NW aí não está calor e/ou humidade nos niveis baixos para grandes valores de instabilidade onde a vorticidade é mais elevada. O que não é o caso destes últimos run's.

Mas dito isto, primeiro é preciso dizer que tudo se teria que manter. O que é quase a mesma coisa que dizer que é impossível. A cut-off teria que fica no mesmo local, ou próximo ou ainda noutro melhor, teria que manter a mesma potência (ela é bastante profunda até aos niveis mais altos, dos 200hpa por exemplo), a temperatura nesses niveis tinha que se manter muito fria (isso parece garantido, embora uma pequena variação de -15 para -10 faça uma brutal diferença), e a temperatura nos niveis mais baixos tinha que se aguentar quente (já tenho algumas duvidas) no momento certo, à tarde por exemplo, bem como o fornecimento  dos niveis de humidade. Manter-se tudo isso como está nesses run's, é simplesmente quase impossível... 
Depois há todo o comportamento típico dos modelos nestas situações. Entram sempre como leões e saem como cordeiros, passam de trough's e cut-off's potentes para depois as recuarem todas para norte, para França e assim, como a dos últimos dias. Mas como desta vez a trough/vaguada vai até às Canárias, pode ser que mesmo que eles recuem muito ainda fique por cá o suficiente. E ora bolas, meteoloucamente falando, tantas vezes «vai o cântaro à fonte que um dia lá fica a asa». Algum dia os modelos hão-de pôr mais em vez de tirar.

Para finalizar, mesmo que fosse tudo exactamente igual, uma coisa são os valores e a teoria dos modelos.  Outra coisa é a realidade, a nossa particularmente, e a nossa climatologia de tornados diz-nos que são fenónomos extraordinariamente raros em Portugal, pois as condições são muito adversas a que se formem. Mas por vezes acontecem, e se tudo se mantivesse, acho que as probalidades de ocorrer por exemplo um tromba marinha eram razoáveis. Mas sempre diminutas.

Uns mapas do LW (exprimentais mas que servem de suporte ao estofex) baseado em run's que não o último para as 72h (o máximo) ou seja, dado o atraso destes mapas, seria Domingo, suportam a hipotese de formação de pequenos tornados ou mais provavelmente, trombas marinhas. Mas já não é a 1ª vez que modelos destes suportam isso (este ano já foram 2 ou 3 vezes cá pelo menos), sem que tivesse ocorrido nada depois. A diferença desta vez é que realmente os valores do CAPE/LI destes run's são bastante raros para cá, estão efectivamente próximos da vorticidade mais elevada da depressão. Mas até lá tudo muda consideravelmente. Basta uma das condições falhar para que tal possibilidade caia a pique.

*Tornado Index (laranja)*





*Significant tornado parameter (a linha azul)*


----------



## FSantos (23 Ago 2007 às 21:58)

São estas explicações que me fazem ficar "colado" a este Forum. Parabéns Vince por se distinguir pela positiva. Este nível de "cultura meteorologica" deveria ser o objectivo de todos nós. 
Este Forum merece membros assim!

(apesar de tudo gostaria também de um pouco de acção cá para o Norte) eheheh...

Um abraço a todos os que gostam de um S. Pedro que torna as coisas mais emocionantes...

Francisco


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2007 às 22:02)

Vince este ano até já tivemos um tornado aqui bem perto...vamos aguardar...

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=1142


----------



## filipept (23 Ago 2007 às 22:07)

Boas, estava a olhar para modelos em vários sites e reparei que os modelos de GFS são diferentes no wunderground.com e no wetterzentrale.de embora sejam ambos do GFS. Já alguem reparou nestas diferenças, ou talvez seja eu que estaja a analisar mal.


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

filipept disse:


> Boas, estava a olhar para modelos em vários sites e reparei que os modelos de GFS são diferentes no wunderground.com e no wetterzentrale.de embora sejam ambos do GFS. Já alguem reparou nestas diferenças, ou talvez seja eu que estaja a analisar mal.



Não quero estar a dizer uma baboseira mas parece-me que o grafismo do wunderground é semelhante ao GFSx (Global Forecast System Extended Range) e o wetter é do GFS (apenas global forecast system). As diferenças eu pessoalmente não sei. Estou a pesquisar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Ago 2007 às 22:41)

Lá por cima tudo calmo!

*CHAVES:*


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 23:18)

A situação que se aproxima pode esfumar-se a qualquer saída. Basta, tão somente, que o cavado ou vaguada se desloque demasiado para Oeste ou para Leste. Isto é um pouco como as vagas de frio que tantas partidas nos pegaram no Inverno passado.




A situação do próximo fim-de-semana, a concretizar-se, será uma formação clássica de uma DANA,  DISA como nós carinhosamente a apelidamos aqui no fórum ou Cut-off low. A formação deste tipo de fenómeno está muito bem   explicada e exemplificada pelo Vince neste post.


Passemos a analisar baseando-nos no Modelo GFS na saída das 18h

Estes dias está a formar-se um potente cavado (vaguada) em níveis altos sobre a Península Ibérica estendendo-se até às Canárias. Como já vem sido hábito este Verão o Jet-Stream está a sofrer uma forte ondulação. Esta é a fase chamada "Upper level trough" (em Português literal Cavado de Alto Nível).
Para localizarmos a fonte desta instabilidade e identificarmos a vaguada temos de olhar para os mapas dos ventos em altitude 200hPa/300hPa cerca de 10.000 metros sobre o nível do mar.

*Ventos a 200hPa para dia 23 às 00h*










Nas horas seguintes começa o estrangulamento dessa circulação e formação de uma circulação ciclónica em altitude.

É a fase Tear-off.

*Ventos a 200hPa para dia 25 às 06h*










Por fim, Sábado temos a Cut-off Low ou a DANA totalmente formada com o corte quase completo da Circulação Geral de Oeste com uma massa de Ar Frio isolada. Digo quase porque podemos ver que alguma circulação continua a derivar do Jet Stream.



*Ventos a 200hPa para dia 26 às 18h*











As cartas estão em cima da mesa. Sábado e Domingo tanto podemos esgotar os nossos cartões de memória  como termos uma frustração total 




.


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 00:14)

No Meteored até já estão a fazer apostas  http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,74269.0.html


----------



## Maeglin (24 Ago 2007 às 04:52)

Eles estão a brincar não estão ? 






Eu não tenho um barco aqui... 
E ainda por cima a preia mar é a 01.30h....


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 08:17)

Maeglin disse:


> Eles estão a brincar não estão ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lool!! 
Ai no centro vai estar mal isso 

Se chover muito aqui tambem terei de arranjar um barco. Lo0l


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 08:51)

Bem isto está a ficar estranho, tive a ver agora os mapas GFS do Ogimet e ta diferente.





Aqui já nao aparce a chuva que aparecia antes.

Aqui neste mapa já aparece alguma chuva mas o pior está em Espanha.





Nesta já é bem pior.





Se assim for, vamos ter uma tarde com muita chuva de tarde.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 08:58)

Bem temos de aproveitar bem esta Sexta-Feira. O fim-de-semana está estragado.
Hoje vai estar muito calor nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, está alerta Amarelo para estes dois Distritos.
Aqui em Faro em termos de calor é que deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Bem, parece que o fim-de-semana vai mesmo ser animado...as próximas saídas acho que vão confirmar este cenário...











Meteorograma para Bragança:


----------



## RMira (24 Ago 2007 às 10:23)

Eu não vou arriscar lugares porque vai ser generalizado e, ao mesmo tempo, local senão vejamos isto!

Fonte IM:

_Continente 
6ª Feira, 24 de Agosto de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde na região Sul e interior Centro, onde há condições
favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste
durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental:
Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 m a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/16 ºC

Costa Sul:
Ondas de sueste inferiores a 1 m aumentando para 1,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19/20 ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 28 ºC
LISBOA - 33 ºC

FARO - 28 ºC 

Sábado, 25 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas da
ordem dos 80 km/h.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do Centro e Sul, podendo
ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovadas.
Pequena subida da temperatura nas regiões do Norte e pequena
descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do Sul.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/16 ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19/20 ºC 

Domingo, 26 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) predominando de sueste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, com
rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões do interior Norte e
do Centro, podendo ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Norte, em especial
no interior. 

2ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco
nublado nas regiões do Sul.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15km/h), soprando moderado a forte
(25 a 45 km/h) de sueste nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas
nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima. _


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 10:47)

CMPunk disse:


> Bem isto está a ficar estranho, tive a ver agora os mapas GFS do Ogimet e ta diferente.



Oi, 
Não te esquecas de olhar para a data/hora do run (lado esquerdo) e data/hora a que se refere a previsão (lado direito).
Os mapas que puseste referem-se a sábado enquanto os do Maeglin eram de Domingo, e dum run já antigo, de ontem às 12z (pois entretanto saiu o 18z de ontem, o 00z de hoje e está a quase a sair o 6z)














CMPunk disse:


> Hoje vai estar muito calor nos Distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, está alerta Amarelo para estes dois Distritos.
> Aqui em Faro em termos de calor é que deixa muito a desejar.



Este calor é o que ajudará à instabilidade prevista, pois vai provocar um grande gradiente térmico com o ar frio em altitude que está previsto começar a entrar nos niveis altos da atmosfera, favorecendo a convecção e instabilidade.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 10:52)

Estou a ver a saida 06z e o principal destaque vai para a deslocação da precipitação um pouco mais para o interior norte, tendência esta que de modelo para modelo se vem a intensificar.

Além do deslocamento também perdeu alguma intensidade.

Quanto à trovoada tudo na mesma, fartura em todo o lado.

Acho que agora os modelos apartir deste momento já não vão dar muitas mais novidades. É começar a olhar para as imagens satelite e para o céu.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2007 às 10:56)

Brutal...esta saída incrementa instabilidade para o interior Norte...






Tenho pena mas não vou poder acompanhar esta situação aqui pelo forum durante o fim-de-semana, mas a máquina vai andar comigo para qualquer eventualidade...


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 11:05)

HotSpot disse:


> É começar a olhar para as imagens satelite e para o céu.



E sendo que a formação da Dana não é fácil de detectar no satélite, neste post (as várias fases) há exemplos de imagens satélite IR (infravermelhor) e WV (vapor de água) das várias fases que dão uma ajuda. No vapor de água costumam ser bem visiveis as diversas fases, mas para já, do que vi às 6z, não há ainda qualquer sinal.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 11:24)

Outra situação a destacar é uma ISO 10 a 850hpa a chegar a Portugal no dia 29/8. Primeiro cheirinho a Outono.

Para terem uma ideia em Janeiro deste ano tivemos durante um periodo do mês ISO 15.

Acho que o pessoal de Bragança vai chegar muito perto dos "zero" ainda este mês...


----------



## Mago (24 Ago 2007 às 11:46)

Parece que do alentejo passou mais para o Interior Norte...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Ago 2007 às 12:14)

Muito interessante mesmo 

Vou para São Pedro do Sul no fim de semana, e já tenho as  pilhas da máquina a carregar. Vamos lá a ver se é desta que temos sorte, já que os modelos estão sempre a querer passar-nos a perna...

Cumprimentos para todos, vamos lá a estar atentos e rechear o fórum com fotos à la "Tornado Valley".


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 12:38)

Pessoal eu estava a pensar tirar umas fotos agora do mau tempo que ai vem com o meu télemovel.
So que depois como as meto aqui?? É que isto so veju adicionar pelo link.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 12:42)

CMPunk disse:


> Pessoal eu estava a pensar tirar umas fotos agora do mau tempo que ai vem com o meu télemovel.
> So que depois como as meto aqui?? É que isto so veju adicionar pelo link.



Lê este tópico: «Como inserir imagens no forum»

Quando souberes fazer como está explicado, depois lê esta novidade do forum de ontem, que poupa um pouco o trabalho que se tem.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 12:44)

*Ceamet:*



> Finalmente se va a formar en las próximas horas una depresión fría aislada en los niveles altos hacia el Suroeste de la Península en las próximas horas. Hoy aún tenemos una vaguada muy alargada de Nordeste a Suroeste y anchura corta, que ya está embolsando el aire frío, hasta ayer presente sobre Francia y el Nordeste de la Península, más al Suroeste, sobre el Golfo de Cádiz. Mañana ya se habrá formado claramente la depresión fría aislada sobre esa zona, pero se va a centrar justamente al Sur de Portugal. Mientras que tendrá un reflejo importante en las las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, con temperaturas frías de hasta -15ºC a 5700mts de altitud, en superficie sólo se va a notar por la presencia de bajas presiones relativas, mientras que el núcleo más significativo de bajas presiones superficiales se va a situar al Norte de Marruecos o Mar de Alborán. Con ello, mientras que por un lado la depresión fría queda en una posición un poco alejada al Oeste para que afecte plenamente el ámbito de la Comunidad Valenciana, por otro, la posición de las bajas en superficie envían una importante corriente de vientos húmedos de Levante sobre la Comunidad, así como esta aún se encontrará algo afectada por el ramal ascendente en altitud de la depresión fría. Sin embargo, para que en este caso se manifestase una inestabilidad muy acusada en la Comunidad, también se requeriría que en los niveles medios-bajos (entre 1000 y 2000mts) también apareciese un 'low-level-jet' de mayor recorrido u origen marítimo mediterráneo desde las áreas mediterráneas en estos momentos más cálidas situadas en el Mediterráneo central, mientras que nos encontramos que a 850hPa la entrada ya es muy del Sur, más bien seca al proceder bastante directamente del Norte de África, y sin mucho recorrido marítimo. Por tanto la entrada húmeda de Levante, aunque intensa en superficie, se restringe bastante a superficie. Con ello no esperamos precipitaciones especialmente intensas en la Comunidad Valenciana durante este fin de semana. Pero de todos modos, la entrada húmeda de Levante de superficie, unido a la existencia de un ramal de ascenso en las capas medias-altas, mostrando una ligera difluencia sobre la Comunidad Valenciana, puede ser suficiente para desencadenar alguna precipitación algo fuerte en la Comunidad, así como la probabilidad de que en zonas del Nordeste de Alicante y Sureste de Valencia las precipitaciones puedan ser más persistentes y puntualmente más fuertes, sin alcanzar a ser excepcionales. Las mayores posibilidades de precipitaciones significativas en la Comunidad se darán mañana Sábado, para ir mejorando paulatinamente a partir del Domingo. Por otro lado, la posición de la depresión fría al Sur de Portugal sí podría favorecer a partir de mañana Sábado la aparición de tormentas fuertes en puntos del cuadrante Suroeste peninsular.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 12:53)

Obrigadu pela ajuda Vince, assim já posso mostrar as fotos do tempo ke vier ai


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 13:36)

O INM espanhol já decretou o alerta laranja no SW para amanhã.





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_mm.php


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2007 às 14:26)

A saída 6Z duplicou a quantidade de precipitação para o interior Norte...

Meteorograma de Bragança...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 14:38)

o INM já decretou alerta laranja para o SW e o nosso IM manda tudo verde no alentejo e algarve e será que vão colocar alerta laranja no algarve dado que os espanhóis colocaram alerta laranja em Huelva por causa da precipitação cerca de 30 mm em uma hora


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 14:44)

O IM nos alertas de precipitação, trovoada, etc.. gosta de por os alertas em cima da hora. Parece o meu site que quando atinge essas condições é que activa os alertas...

Os de temperatura é chapa 5. O distrito preve-se que chegue à temperatura X vamos lá por o alerta.

Além disso gosto dos alertas de ondulação que são para todo o distrito. Deviam ser como os Espanhóis.

Enfim, há muita coisa a mudar...


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 14:46)

mas o IM ja mudou a previsoes, de manhã o cenario era diferente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Ago 2007 às 15:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> o INM já decretou alerta laranja para o SW e o nosso IM manda tudo verde no alentejo e algarve e será que vão colocar alerta laranja no algarve dado que os espanhóis colocaram alerta laranja em Huelva por causa da precipitação cerca de 30 mm em uma hora



No meu entender seria um alerta vermelho para o algarve!! Trovoadas violentas / chuva muito forte / e grande possiblidade de ocorrencia de TORNADOS!!

A malta nao sabe o que se espera!!nem eu!! estou muito preocupado!! nao estamos habituados nem preparados para um ocorrencia desta proporçao!!


----------



## squidward (24 Ago 2007 às 15:38)

e eu aqui, será que vou ter direito a animação também??


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 16:05)

]ToRnAdO[;41124 disse:
			
		

> No meu entender seria um alerta vermelho para o algarve!! Trovoadas violentas / chuva muito forte / e grande possiblidade de ocorrencia de TORNADOS!!
> 
> A malta nao sabe o que se espera!!nem eu!! estou muito preocupado!! nao estamos habituados nem preparados para um ocorrencia desta proporçao!!



so se for pros teus lados, ja tou como outro, ver pra crer.
n sei pk mas acho k ainda vou mas é pra praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 16:09)

mocha disse:


> so se for pros teus lados, ja tou como outro, ver pra crer.
> n sei pk mas acho k ainda vou mas é pra praia



Uma bela de uma praia amanhã, se vier a trovoada debaixo do guarda-sol até é fixe


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 16:15)

Quais são os critérios *científicos* que segues para declarar um alerta vermelho para todo o Algarve ? 



			
				]ToRnAdO[;41124 disse:
			
		

> No meu entender seria um alerta vermelho para o algarve!! Trovoadas violentas / chuva muito forte / e grande possiblidade de ocorrencia de TORNADOS!!
> 
> A malta nao sabe o que se espera!!nem eu!! estou muito preocupado!! nao estamos habituados nem preparados para um ocorrencia desta proporçao!!


----------



## Mago (24 Ago 2007 às 16:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Quais são os critérios *científicos* que segues para declarar um alerta vermelho para todo o Algarve ?



Ora aí está uma boa questão, eu pelo que tenho acompanhado nos modelos penso que a situação já foi mais preocupante, penso que será prematuro colocar alertas, muito menos vermelhos...

Ou então desculpem não vejo mesmo nada disto o que também se pode dar o caso.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Ago 2007 às 17:01)

Mago disse:


> Ora aí está uma boa questão, eu pelo que tenho acompanhado nos modelos penso que a situação já foi mais preocupante, penso que será prematuro colocar alertas, muito menos vermelhos...
> 
> Ou então desculpem não vejo mesmo nada disto o que também se pode dar o caso.



Os criterios sao:

Precipitaçao muito elevada: de 60mm a 70mm http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn304.html

Trovoada violenta: -6 a -7 Ver Cape

Possibilidades de ocorrencia de Tornados: devido á alta convectividade e rajadas descendentes!!

Numa situaçao extrema so pode ser um unico alerta!! verifiquem voces mesmo!!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 17:44)

Já é perfeitamente visivel por satelite a formação de nuvens a uma velocidade aterradora.

O exemplo de Cadiz onde já chove. É isto que vai acontecer, chuva a aparecer do nada.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 17:47)

Já sairam as saídas das 12z de vários modelos.

Relativamente ao colega ]ToRnAdO[, penso que desta vez não andará a exagerar muito, não sendo vermelho, acho que o IM deveria fazer um alerta laranja bem forte no Algarve para amanhã. Isto baseando-me no run das 12z. De qualquer forma, sobre a formação de Tornados, por favor leiam o meu post de ontem, são sempre muito improváveis, mas também não vou negar que vários modelos exprimentais continuam a suportar a *hipotese* de eventos supercelulares. Mas se já é dificil prever trovoadas, sua localização e intensidade, quanto a eventos como tornados, nem vale a pena falar. Mas sobre isso vou esperar até logo à noite para mostar alguns mapas, e esperemos que o Estofex faça uma previsão hoje à noite, e de preferência amanhã de manhã, pois eles é percebem mesmo disso.


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 17:55)

A previsão e os alertas sobre as condições de instabilidade e trovoadas para o fim de semana, passam a ser feitos num tópico especial de seguimento: 
*Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 21:39)

Não, esses critérios não são oficiais pelo que não são válidos. Os critérios oficiais encontram-se no seguinte link:

Critérios de emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos



			
				]ToRnAdO[;41136 disse:
			
		

> Os criterios sao:
> 
> Precipitaçao muito elevada: de 60mm a 70mm http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn304.html
> 
> ...


----------



## RMira (28 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

Até 4ª feira poderemos ter alguma instabilidade e temperaturas fresquinhas mas a partir de 5ª feira virá o calor (o Verão adiado):





Que no entanto não deverá durar muito (penso que 4ª feira da próxima semana será a viragem) e as  vão voltar (com o A sobre as ilhas britânicas iremos ter instabilidade convectiva novamente)





e penso que a partir deste dia iremos ter a primeira ideia de Outono com o A a deslocar-se mais para este da Europa e com o Jet a poder descer e a partir daí já sabemos...





P.S. Não sei se já repararam mas as folhas das árvores já caem de uma forma brutal, já cheira a Outono (já comi batata doce inclusive), apesar de o Verão ir embora apenas na próxima semana, o Outono já diz...olá! 

E como eu gosto do Outono e do Inverno...


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2007 às 10:04)

logo agora k eu vou de ferias


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2007 às 22:35)

Eu até á segunda metade de setembro não descarto calor fora de época, como aconteceu no ano passado. Mas por acaso ontem também vi por cá numa rua umas árvores com algumas folhas já amarelas. Apesar de ainda vir aí calor, já falta pouco para o verão entrar finalmente em agonia.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (29 Ago 2007 às 06:51)

Caro amigo
Por motivos alheios, perdi o site russo que tanta gente 
Detesta, mas que tão certo é !
Se lhe for possível agradecia que me desse a dica do 
Dito .
Obrigada
jf


----------



## RMira (29 Ago 2007 às 10:37)

Não era este?

http://www.gismeteo.ru/

Cumprimentos


----------

